# Official NXT Discussion Thread 2/23 DEBUT SHOW



## Derek

It's here, the debut show of WWE NXT, the newest program from World Wrestling Entertainment. NXT stands for the next generation of pro wrestling, as this show will feature 8 young, hungry rookies teamed 8 seasoned veterans who will try to guide them into being the next big superstar in the WWE. The future starts now!

Discuss.​


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

Very much interested in this show, especially how Daniel Bryan, Michael Tarver, Darren Young, and Heath Slater do. Looking forward to the first show.


----------



## S-Mac

Will be interesting if we see all the wrestlers in the first episode or if they just focus on a few wrestlers each week will be marking to see Daniel Bryan on there.


----------



## Leechmaster

Considering one of these "rookies" gets a contract to go on Raw by the end of the season, I think it's safe to say Danielson - um, Daniel Bryan, is the only one with a realistic shot of being promoted to the main roster soon. Heck, it seems as if the build for a potential Miz/Bryan program is already being written.


----------



## Nercay

Can't wait to watch this show, should be good!


----------



## ESPNNYC1

There all gonna be in the WWE somewhere down the road don't see the point in this show at all.


----------



## Twister Of Fate

I'm very excited to see this. I'm a big fan of seeing the development and training of wrestlers, and I loved Tough Enough, so this is right up my alley. It's an interesting new experiment, I think and I hope it works out. It's nice to see innovative things being done every once in awhile. Not to mention that Miz, Jericho, Christian and Punk are all mentors and the rookies seem pretty damn cool. Bring on NXT!


----------



## The Haiti Kid

ESPNNYC1 said:


> There all gonna be in the WWE somewhere down the road don't see the point in this show at all.


It's called doing something different and giving developmental wrestlers a chance to shine before being put on a major brand.

Honestly their is every point to this show.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

I am pretty excited for this show, I am wondering what kind of veiwership it will attract. Will it be the same ECW ratings or something bigger/smaller?

I wonder if they will compete in matches too, like have a Rookie/Mentor VS Rookie/Mentor match sometimes.


----------



## mstanley

I'm sure tonight's show will get a ratings boost compared to ECW's average.

I'm really looking forward to it, get the feeling this is going to be my favourite hour of WWE TV each week.


----------



## OML

i am very excited but am still confused as for how this works, are there matches or backstage stuff will there be a crowd or?


----------



## FITZ

I'm pretty excited for the show tonight. 

In all honesty though I don't how much I would care if Bryan Danielson wasn't on the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Danielson and Miz seem the be the popular pairing heading into this show. Don't forget that the current World Champion and best mic worker in WWE is training Wade Barrett.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Very interested to see how this works out. Will it be like Tough Enough, will there be matches, how exactly will the rookie-mentor pairings be approached. Definitely interested in Bryan/Miz since it seems like that pairing has already grabbed the most attention


----------



## scottishman

I'm hoping this remains as kayfabe as possible so it doesnt end up too much like reality show. Boy do i hate reality shows.


----------



## Submission King

Excited for the WWE NXT debut show... i could see it getting between 1.2 - 1.4 rating


----------



## instantclassic27

The rookies look pretty bland to be honest. Bryan is the only one I am aware of so I look forward to his role. Heath Slater's promo on Raw did not give a good first impression to me


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Do they win a contract to raw and smackdown? because king on raw last night said that they would win a contract to raw when heath gave his promo. Nothing of smackdown so is it just a contract to raw as he said?


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

I'm very excited for this show. Really is intriguing me. 

LET'S GO BRYAN!


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Very looking forward to seeing Christian/Slater because I see Slater as young attitude era version of Jericho.
The obvious thing everyone wants to see is Danielson and The Miz, I myself as well.
I wanna see how Skip Sheffield does. Also, very interested in Michael Tarver as well.


----------



## PhilThePain

scottishman said:


> I'm hoping this remains as kayfabe as possible so it doesnt end up too much like reality show. Boy do i hate reality shows.


Judging from the promos last night I think it will be kayfabe. (ie- I'm Heath Slater the one man rock band)


----------



## Goldberg_Sir

I'm really pumped for NXT. I watched ECW every Tuesday also, but NXT should be even better.


----------



## Tenacious.C

JoseBxNYC said:


> Danielson and Miz seem the be the popular pairing heading into this show. Don't forget that the current World Champion and best mic worker in WWE is training Wade Barrett.


Wade Barrett doesn't need much help on the mic, maybe just time to develop a bit more, his accent alone is awesome, and his delivery and timing is decent too.

Plus he's got the 'look'.


----------



## Morrison Follower

I can't wait for this!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

why did they make slater wear trunks??

now he'll look awkward when he wears is coat.


----------



## truk83

Not looking forward to this at all. I like the "new" ring it has to it, but in the longrun I think this show will fail. Tough Enough wasn't much of an eye opener, and if this show has now live or taped arena wrestling, then its going to be a boring show.

This show is a solid way to introduce the "fans" to these new faces. However how many people will tune in tonight? Honestly I would have rather have had the WWE turn Superstars in to a 2 hour show, with new wrestlers debuting on that show. Afterall it is called "Superstars". With no mention of any particular brand for that matter.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

Anyone know when NXT starts in the UK? Date/time/channel?


----------



## united_07

Ashleigh Rose said:


> Anyone know when NXT starts in the UK? Date/time/channel?


according to this its midnight on thursday, sky sports 3

http://www.wwe.com/schedules/television/rw/country/United Kingdom


----------



## The Haiti Kid

According to my sky+ planner it starts at 1.30am on Thursday night/Friday morning.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose

Thanks people!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

I think was a good idea by the WWE to do this new show. Really, it's best for the younger guys coming up to go on a show like this instead of going straight to Raw or Smackdown. There's less pressure on them and you can decide if they are WWE material or not. I'm going to watch it tonight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Gonna check it out. If it's any good, i'll watch it regularly.


----------



## Grubbs89

looking forward to tonights show


----------



## why

This is going to be Danielsons show.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

why said:


> This is going to be Danielsons show.


And next season will hopefully be Kaval's.


----------



## New School Fire

Really hoping the show is watchable. I will be watching and Im psyched to see Danielson on WWE TV.


----------



## ABKiss

How much time left before the show starts ?


----------



## RatedRudy

dam dude i can't wait, just over 2 hours left till showtime, hopefully this show won't be a disappoitment, the preimiere is real important, hopefully they don't mess this up, this will determine if ppl get hooked or not


----------



## ABKiss

2 hours ? Well, I'll have to wait until tomorrow to see it. Enjoy the show guys.


----------



## DPETE

Really don't feel like watching but Dragon/Miz has me too interested not to.

Better be extraordinary.


----------



## A Random Person

5 MINUTES!!!!!


----------



## New School Fire

Here we go, first episode.


----------



## Derek

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## MVP444

Looks like WWE is going after streams, I've never seen that for a TV show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

aqwegwgoig3gwrg

*dies*


----------



## t4dodge

and we're off...


----------



## LethalWeapon000

This music is so bad.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

This show better be good.


----------



## PikachuMan

NXT Yea!!! This intro is so hardcore


----------



## TJTheGr81

This looks like a sitcom opening :side:


----------



## perro

they got jericho with the belt XD


----------



## A Random Person

WWE shut down both streams I was on...


----------



## Derek

Starting off with Miz and Am Drag


----------



## Emobacca

Wow some of these guys look doofy

Miz and Danielson!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Miz and Bryan starting the show!


----------



## RatherDashing

A reality star on reality tv? How fitting.

Good to see Bryan, though.


----------



## PikachuMan

internet bloggers


----------



## jetsonic

DANIELSON!!!!!!! MARKING OUT!


----------



## JeremyCB23

daniel bryann looks fucking epic lol and he is owning miz rolling his eyes lol 
internet darling, lol i love this guy already......and i did not know him before yesterday


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Daniel Bryan in his first official moment!


----------



## mawatte

Yeah, Miz! Pump 'im up!


----------



## Derek

"You could even use my music" :lmao


----------



## New School Fire

This is already the Daniel Bryan show.


----------



## linkintpark

They look like such a bunch of geeks.


----------



## richyque

daniel bryan is short.


----------



## t4dodge

Emobacca said:


> Wow some of these guys look doofy


ahyupp...


----------



## JeremyCB23

i hate he goes out to miz's music

miz is fucking amazing, and i love these two together


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Let's see how Danielson comes across in a WWE arena


----------



## jetsonic

danielson out to I CAME TO PLAY!!! this aint right lol


----------



## TJTheGr81

Using Miz's music? They're seriously milking this to the tee and I'm loving it...

Cole is on commentary?! SHIT!


----------



## Coke Wave

Am I the only one who thinks Bryan looks like a jobber? lol


----------



## Derek

Cole? Jesus Christ.


----------



## PikachuMan

those look like diapers


----------



## El Dandy

Mojave Devert? Where the fuck is that?


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Oh God, they just had to use Cole.


----------



## Panzer

The Miz doesn't deserve someone like Danielson to come out to his music.


----------



## New School Fire

Oh god, Cole is on this show?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Michael Cole nooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## JeremyCB23

o god damn fucking cole is doing this shit god damn it


----------



## KingCrash

Not even Cole calling the show can bring me down.


Too much.


----------



## mawatte

Striker is the official host?

8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## t4dodge

peepaholic said:


> Let's see how Danielson comes across in a WWE arena


if they can see him...


----------



## Rmx820

hooray matt striker!


----------



## Natsuke

>>;; wow he sucks on the mic.


----------



## A Random Person

danielson is good on the mic.


----------



## JeremyCB23

REAGL !!! fucking owned miz!!!!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Bryan addressing the IWC :lmao


----------



## perro

LMAO!!!!! OH GOD!


----------



## PikachuMan

:lmao , the crowd is booing him for dissing miz


----------



## Ishboo

weird seeing Danielson on t


----------



## Coke Wave

Why is he wearing old people diapers? All the hype for this guy and he looks like an everyday jobber. Of course he can wrestle his ass off.


----------



## Derek

Miz not satisfied with that promo I guess.


----------



## t4dodge

NXT = 1hour of Dark Matches...


----------



## jetsonic

daniel getting boo'd stupid stupid fans


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Bryan's always had personality.

He may not be a gigantic clown like the Miz, but his personality is fine.


----------



## Dub

im loving this


----------



## A Random Person

Natsuke said:


> >>;; wow he sucks on the mic.


give him a break he has never been out of a bingo hall...


----------



## EdEddNEddy

TJTheGr81 said:


> Bryan addressing the IWC :lmao


:avit: Thank You Bryan!


----------



## Harbinger

HAHA 

To all my fans around the world (internet fans).

I'm sorry I got Miz, I wish it was Regal.

Dude knows who to please the IWC under the table.


----------



## JeremyCB23

holy fuck submit you right now!

i love how miz is saying its not about wrestling

and he is good on the mic


----------



## El Dandy

Tell him Danielson


----------



## 193503

bahhaha danielson


----------



## Panzer

I hate how the WWE are downplaying Danielsons mic skills.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Seems like this crowd likes The Miz


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Tap or Snap!!! Tap or Snap!!! Tap or Snap!!!


----------



## A Random Person

Bad catch phrase, I like his ROH one... shame he can't use it.


----------



## Derek

Tap or snap.

Not as catchy as "You're going to get your fucking head kicked in."


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Snap him Bryan!


----------



## Leechmaster

Awesome debut so far for Danielson.


----------



## Coke Wave

Pandemic™ said:


> I hate how the WWE are downplaying Danielsons mic skills.


He is downplaying his own mic skills.


----------



## Harbinger

Crowd give him a good pop.


----------



## dave634634634

YOU FAIL BRIAN


----------



## Panzer

These guys are defintly going to feud.

Danielson for US Champ!!!!!!!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Get him Miz. This show is interesting as hell so far besides Michael Cole I'm liking what I've seen so far.


----------



## PikachuMan

commentators are taking a break?

edit: oooh, he's going to slap miz.


----------



## TJTheGr81

"You Tap or You Snap!" I can dig it! Bryan got pretty comfortable quick.


----------



## Dub

Coke Wave said:


> He is downplaying his own mic skills.


Ah he is probably nervous.


----------



## JeremyCB23

slapped the shit out of him damn!!!!!!

I LOVE THIS GUY!!!!!!


----------



## Harbinger

I think this show has mad potential.


----------



## joeycalz

This is a new record, Danielson got OVER in 240 seconds 

Whoever thought of Miz/Danielson deserves a raise

and "Tap or Snap" is VERY catchy


----------



## perro

stooopid rebounds


----------



## Panzer

Coke Wave said:


> He is downplaying his own mic skills.


I don't how how much you've been exposed to The Best in the World but I'm guessing not much.


----------



## CM Skittle

That was such a good way to start the show! He seemed nervous at first but by the time the Miz came out it was really good for his first promo. I hope he gets a match tonight too


----------



## New School Fire

Still kind of surprised that this is taking place in front of an audience. I guess i don't get the concept. I figured it'd take place in a gym or at least an empty arena.


----------



## RatherDashing

Mizanin getting owned makes for good television, but it's much sweeter coming from the lips of Bryan.


----------



## A Random Person

wow, batista grew out. **looking at bromo**


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I remember when this person use to make the Miz cower like a little bitch.


----------



## Dub

Miz vs Bryan at WM Please


----------



## Icon™

He can wrestle, but I'm not entertained. 

Not a fan of Bryan yet...


----------



## TheRealThing

Jewel slapped harder than that. C'mon, Miz.


----------



## PhilThePain

New School Fire said:


> Still kind of surprised that this is taking place in front of an audience. I guess i don't get the concept. I figured it'd take place in a gym or at least an empty arena.


I thought it would too but I like the concept so far. Tap or snap!


----------



## nWo-4-Life!

I agree that the Miz will help get DB over. Miz is the star of the show, and obviously, Bryan is the star NXT wrestler.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Derek said:


> Tap or snap.
> 
> Not as catchy as "You're going to get your fucking head kicked in."


Drop the "fucking" and it still works. Actually, "You're *gonna* get your head kicked in" sounds like it would work as a chant :agree:


----------



## KnowYourRole

I'm liking this right now. It's like a show based off the "Superstar Initiative" that they had every three months.


----------



## t4dodge

3VK said:


> I think this show has mad potential.


If they change the roster every 3 PPVs... Either you make it, or you're back to the minors for your next 10 years...


----------



## hazuki

Hrm, so a night of full promos? AWESOME!


----------



## Coke Wave

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Ah he is probably nervous.


I'm pretty sure he is. I'm not judging him off this one episode. I know his wrestling ability and what not, but that is not the end all for me. He needs to be interesting and really needs to change his attire because those diapers aren't doing him any favors. Hopefully by the end of this season he changes my mind about him.


----------



## DPETE

Absolutely love this concept already.

Probably going to start watching this on a weekly basis.


----------



## mhuhn23

hazuki said:


> Hrm, so a night of full promos? AWESOME!


Give it some more time...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Bryan Danielson just proved that he's above this show.


----------



## ZackDanielson

Actually "Tap or Snap" was an old saying Angle used when he started out in TNA. I know cause Im waering an Angle shirt from TNA that says "Tap or Snap" on the back of it. Ironic ain't it?


----------



## Harbinger

CM Skittle said:


> That was such a good way to start the show! He seemed nervous at first but by the time the Miz came out it was really good for his first promo. I hope he gets a match tonight too


Yeah he messed up the first word and then settled right in after that.

I've never seen anyone get the comfortable talking in front of a WWE crowd. Normally takes new guys months.

HAHA wow a TNA commercial AND a UFC commercial in the same break!? I lold. Well, not really. But I was tempted to.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Daniel Bryan was decent in the opening I'd say. Hope Punk is on the show tonight.


----------



## Dub

Coke Wave said:


> I'm pretty sure he is. I'm not judging him off this one episode. I know his wrestling ability and what not, but that is not the end all for me. He needs to be interesting and really needs to change his attire* because those diapers aren't doing him any favors.* Hopefully by the end of this season he changes my mind about him.


Yeah i agree, but im sure once he gets more stabilize and hope gets over, his attire will change to make him more marketable.


----------



## lic05

I just tuned in, can anyone give me a quick recap?


----------



## A Random Person

he's had worse happen to him on ROH...


----------



## Derek

Danielson vs. Jericho tonight.



I just came.


----------



## New School Fire

Y2J vs. Bryan Danielson! Woah!


----------



## why

daniel bryan vs chris jericho? jesus


----------



## Emobacca

Jericho vs Danielson? Well I am ready to go jerk off.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Matt Striker kind of killed Daniel's promo there.

Daniel Bryan vs Jericho!


----------



## Rmx820

DANIELSON VS JERICHO? WAHT THE FUCK DID I JUST HEAR THAT OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Dub

Carlito!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

Carlito!!

*dies at the thought of Jericho/Bryan*


----------



## A Random Person

lic05 said:


> I just tuned in, can anyone give me a quick recap?


danilson promod appologising for the miz being his mentor, miz came out and slapped danielson.


----------



## OfficeSelect

chris jericho v danielson... omg


----------



## Foley's Socko

holy shit. Bryan vs Jericho? Awesome.


----------



## Rickey

holy spit! Jericho and Danielson tonight!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Daniel Bryan vs. Chris Jericho = Unreal


----------



## linkintpark

Poor guy, getting paired with lazy Carlito.


----------



## Panzer

Matt Striker has no idea what he's talking about. How many 5 star matches has The Miz had? None.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Danielson vs Jericho? MARKING THE FUCK OUT ALREADY :shocked:


----------



## KnowYourRole

Is that in the FCW Arena?


----------



## perro

Jericho vs.... Danielson.......

O
M
G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRealThing

I haven't had a match in six months either, do I get a rookie too?


----------



## Harbinger

Derek said:


> Danielson vs. Jericho tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> I just came.


It's going to be like 3 minutes.

But one hell of a 3 minutes


----------



## t4dodge

hazuki said:


> Hrm, so a night of full promos? AWESOME!


WWE's ROOKIE INFOMERCIAL


----------



## Azuran

I love this show already.

Hell yeah.


----------



## New School Fire

Michael Tarver looks impressive. Never seen him though.


----------



## Coke Wave

lol Don't tell me the World Heavyweight Champion is going to lose his first match as champ to a nobody? (In the WWE)


----------



## A Random Person

welcome to promomania.


----------



## mawatte

New School Fire said:


> Still kind of surprised that this is taking place in front of an audience. I guess i don't get the concept. I figured it'd take place in a gym or at least an empty arena.


Same; I saw it as more of a reality-based thing. Interesting, though there will undoubtedly be cringeworthy moments since the audience doesn't really know how to react to a bunch of new guys.


----------



## Natsuke

Yup. I love this show already.


----------



## Dub

wow daniel vs jericho, holy shit!!


----------



## DonnyMic

This better than Vince's ECW so far


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Michael Tarver has a good look. Slater does not.


----------



## perro

FCW FOOTAGE!


----------



## Coke Wave

Pandemic™ said:


> Matt Striker has no idea what he's talking about. How many 5 star matches has The Miz had? None.


How many 5 star matches has Danielson had in the WWE? Oh yeah, none.


----------



## KnowYourRole

mawatte said:


> Same; I saw it as more of a reality-based thing. Interesting, though there will undoubtedly be cringeworthy moments since the audience doesn't really know how to react to a bunch of new guys.


That's why they have the Pros there.


----------



## Derek

I'll be interested to see how they are going to use Tarver as they're billing him as a knockout specialist.


----------



## PikachuMan

CHRISTIAN!!!

and heath yea


----------



## El Dandy

Christian Slater FTW


----------



## linkintpark

He's got a cold? Plus looks like a goober.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Heath Slater looks like he needs to play a heel.


----------



## El Dandy

why the fuck does this guy sound like he has a cold?


----------



## KnowYourRole

I can't believe we are seeing FCW footage.


----------



## Harbinger

Slater doesn't look too appealing.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Carlito/Tarver VS Christian/Slater...well NXT is pretty awesome so far


----------



## Panzer

Heath Slader sounds like a male porno star.


----------



## Dub

KnowYourRole said:


> I can't believe we are seeing FCW footage.


same here, if anything it helps them.


----------



## mhuhn23

This show is awesome...looking forward to this tag match.


----------



## Emobacca

The hard camera for this show better not be permanent


----------



## KingCrash

Does anyone else instantly despise Health Slater?


----------



## A Random Person

first time infront of a big audience, not expecting much...


----------



## Harbinger

KnowYourRole said:


> I can't believe we are seeing FCW footage.


I seriously think they made this show to please the IWC.


----------



## Leechmaster

lol Danielson is the only one who is going to get a reaction out of these 8 rookies over the next couple of months.


----------



## Coke Wave

3VK said:


> I seriously think they made this show to please the IWC.


Give it a week before everyone is complaining about someone being buried lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

yay for Danielson getting the opening. Glad to see he got it. Not too bad. Looking forward to his match vs Jericho.

I dont like MMA gimmicks, thus, I do not like Tarver. He's going to have to win me over.

Also. WTF is up with this camera angle? Too close. I do not like it.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Wrestling>Cena said:


> same here, if anything it helps them.


Yeah it just I always thought Vince liked casual fans not even knowing the existence of OVW or FCW.


----------



## why

Coke Wave said:


> How many 5 star matches has Danielson had in the WWE? Oh yeah, none.


How long has Bryan Danielson been in the WWE for?.. 5 minutes?


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Emobacca said:


> The hard camera for this show better not be permanent


Yeah, they're trying to give this a different look. It looks like shit though.


----------



## Harbinger

KingCrash said:


> Does anyone else instantly despise Health Slater?


I hated him when I saw his viedo on Raw.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Am I just imagining things or does it look like this NXT show is using some new type of prodcution value and camera angles? I love it. Hopefully this is a experiment and they bring this camera angle work over to the other shows.


----------



## t4dodge

KnowYourRole said:


> That's why they have the Pros there.


WWE Pro/Am Tour 2010


----------



## TJTheGr81

Coke Wave said:


> Give it a week before everyone is complaining about someone being buried lol


I can see it now: Bryan was totally buried!!! :lmao


----------



## M.S.I.I.

Danielson looked pretty lame out there honestly, but him and Jericho should be great.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Leechmaster said:


> lol Danielson is the only one who is going to get a reaction out of these 8 rookies over the next couple of months.


Heath Slater might get some reaction during his time here. Same for Justin Gaberial.


----------



## TheRealThing

why said:


> How long has Bryan Danielson been in the WWE for?.. 5 minutes?


Shhh, what do you think you're doing? Displaying logic is a no-no.


----------



## Derek

I'm loving the feel of this show, they're definitely trying to make this show seem completely different than Raw and Smackdown. 

The camera cuts are different, the lighting is a bit different, they're doing everything they can to put the focus on these young guys.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Mikey Damage said:


> yay for Danielson getting the opening. Glad to see he got it. Not too bad. Looking forward to his match vs Jericho.
> 
> I dont like MMA gimmicks, thus, I do not like Tarver. He's going to have to win me over.
> 
> Also. WTF is up with this camera angle? Too close. I do not like it.


I didn't know you watched wrestling :side:

Yeah the camera angle sucks ass. Yeah we get the reality idea, but fix the fucking cameras


----------



## Panzer

I don't expect Danielson to win tonight but he better not get squashed. They need to build him properly.


----------



## Coke Wave

why said:


> How long has Bryan Danielson been in the WWE for?.. 5 minutes?


Exactly my point. He's been in the WWE for 5 minutes let the man actually have a first official match before claiming him GOD is all I'm saying.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Carlito is going to job again?


----------



## Dub

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Am I just imagining things or does it look like this NXT show is using some new type of prodcution value and camera angles? I love it. Hopefully this is a experiment and they bring this camera angle work over to the other shows.


seems like they are experimenting, i like it so far.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Derek said:


> I'm loving the feel of this show, they're definitely trying to make this show seem completely different than Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> The camera cuts are different, the lighting is a bit different, they're doing everything they can to put the focus on these young guys.


I think the cameras are recording too close. It feels like I am not getting the entire picture on my TV, feels irritating. But I guess I will have to get used to it if this is how it will be.


----------



## Emobacca

Heath Slater is reminding me of Tyler Reks. What a tool.


----------



## A Random Person

EdEddNEddy said:


> Heath Slater might get some reaction during his time here. Same for Justin Gaberial.


that's what I was about to say.


----------



## Leechmaster

I hope Slater is future endeavoured soon.


----------



## Derek

:lmao x 4585463494 at the look Punk was giving him.


----------



## Dub

LOL at Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK

CM Punk does not approve


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao Punk's face


----------



## linkintpark

Please tell me that Darren Young guy is coloured. If he's white he'll have skin cancer in a few months!


----------



## Rickey

wtf is on the guy with CM Punk? Tanner?


----------



## TheRealThing

Oh my God, dem titties.

Food for _days_..


----------



## Coke Wave

hahaha CM Punk's stare at his rookie was classic.


----------



## MVP444

CM Punk was not amused.


----------



## irishboy109

3VK said:


> I seriously think they made this show to please the IWC.


Definitely. But i do expect, unfortuantely, jericho vs danielson to be too quick or a dq type thing.


----------



## PhilThePain

Yes! SES is staring down the rookie! :lmao


----------



## Emobacca

lol at Punk staring holes through that guy's head


----------



## Natsuke

Time to straighten that Party Boy out, Punk.


----------



## bme

I'm already lovin the Show

and LOL @ the look on the SES's faces

and Bryan/Jericho....*DAMN*


----------



## t4dodge

Coke Wave said:


> Give it a week before everyone is complaining about someone being buried lol


LMAO so true...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Darren Young looks like a black Zack Ryder. But being paired with CM Jesus might do good things for him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Darren Young is the weirdest looking motherfucker I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Harbinger

SES, Danielson vs. Jericho, WWE trying new things.

This is WWE's gift to IWC, be merry mother fuckers.

Slater's a tool.


----------



## MVP444

He looks like a White guy with the darkest tan ever.


----------



## icehouse

Was David Otunga from I love New York 2?


----------



## KnowYourRole

Tarver berried! Wasn't it Carlito's fault anyway? I'm sure Tarver will knock out Carlito before this whole thing is over.


----------



## Coke Wave

Darren Young is the one who supposedly looks like a black John Cena? I got to get a good look at him lol


----------



## Omega_VIK

Coke Wave said:


> Exactly my point. He's been in the WWE for 5 minutes let the man actually have a first official match before claiming him GOD is all I'm saying.


Well, he's been in WWE before you know. Back in 2003 or 2004 I believe, back when they had Velocity.


----------



## Dub

Coke Wave said:


> Darren Young is the one who supposedly looks like a black John Cena? I got to get a good look at him lol


his facial features resemble him a bit.


----------



## Coke Wave

KnowYourRole said:


> Tarver berried! Wasn't it Carlito's fault anyway? I'm sure Tarver will knock out Carlito before this whole thing is over.


Tarver actually looks decent to me. I am liking this show so far, although it is definitely not what I expected.


----------



## RatherDashing

Why does Heath Slater look like Victor Crowley from Hatchet?


----------



## Desecrated

Darren Young looks like the ascendent of an Indian/African tribe. Loved the way Punk stared at him though.

Otunga/Truth partnership seems interesting. Both men are from 2 different worlds. Wonder how that will work out for them.

Edit: I hate Heath Slater already.


----------



## t4dodge

linkintpark said:


> Please tell me that Darren Young guy is coloured. If he's white he'll have skin cancer in a few months!


Thank you for beating me to the punch on this one...


----------



## walkoff2

I really like the look of Tarver. I think he has A LOT of potential.


----------



## mawatte

lol @ SES's disapproving stares.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

icehouse said:


> Was David Otunga from I love New York 2?


Yeah, that's him. He's married to Jennifer Hudson, now.


----------



## thegreatone15

I'm loving the way this show is shaping up so far. It definitely has a different feel for it then a RAW vs SD show. So far so good for me. But I don't know about the camera angles they have during the matches. If it sticks I might get used to it though.


----------



## TJTheGr81

icehouse said:


> Was David Otunga from I love New York 2?


Yeah. Or maybe it was the first one. Either way he was on her show. He was nicknamed Punk too


----------



## Derek

icehouse said:


> Was David Otunga from I love New York 2?


I believe he was.


----------



## 193503

Serena :drool:


----------



## Slam_It

t4dodge said:


> Thank you for beating me to the punch on this one...


This.


----------



## Natsuke

XDDD

So out of freakin place, that Darren xDDD


----------



## A Random Person

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, he's been in WWE before you know. Back in 2003 or 2004 I believe, back when they had Velocity.


he had a match with john cena, he carried the entire match but was excelent.


----------



## Derek

This guy is such a tool. :lmao


----------



## Coke Wave

Omega_VIK said:


> Well, he's been in WWE before you know. Back in 2003 or 2004 I believe, back when they had Velocity.


Was he? I never watched Velocity so I wouldn't really know. I hope they at least change his attire a bit. Everything else about him is good.


----------



## Panzer

Why does SES have a crack addict with them? Are they planning to change him?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man this Darren is a tool :lmao

Punk to GTS him please.


----------



## El Dandy

god damn that entrance was tremendous


----------



## perro

3VK said:


> SES, Danielson vs. Jericho, WWE trying new things.
> 
> This is WWE's gift to IWC, be merry mother fuckers.


can i put this in my sig?


----------



## PhilThePain

LMAO at SES! :lmao:lmao This is great! Punk should get Darren Young into the Straight Edge Society.


----------



## Dub

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao punk is hating this.


----------



## Tenacious.C

I take it it's Raw pro's/rookies one week smackdown the next???

Any ideas on how winners will be chosen???

and can anyone else hear/imagine Cole saying: I 've done my reseach and watched his matches and that's vintage daniel bryan.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

CM Punk is a God!! XD


----------



## icehouse

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> Yeah, that's him. He's married to Jennifer Hudson, now.


Thought so, thanks


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, CM Punk is confused.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao:lmao @ SES ignoring him


----------



## A Random Person

slater is such a good heel, even the IWC hates him.

I hope younge gets shaven.


----------



## KingCrash

I know it's been said, but my God does Young look like Cena in blackface.

The S.E.S. is not happy.


----------



## Harbinger

CM Punk is fucking hilarious. I littereally lold this team. 

"I don't know why I'm here, I don't know why I'm on this show..." hahah


----------



## Coke Wave

David Otunga? Why does this guy look familiar?


----------



## Emobacca

Please future endeavor Darren Young and Heath Slater

...Actually keep Darren around so we get more of Punk's disproving stares


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I love how Punk openly admits he doesn't wanna do this.

A celeb!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Punk's confessional was great.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

David Otunga and CM Punk are going to have a problem with each other.


----------



## Derek

Otunga already has the character, lets just hope he has some in-ring skills to back it up.


----------



## perro

Otunga has the greatest gimick ever


----------



## pjc33

LOL at Punk.

"I don't even know why I'm on this show."


----------



## TJTheGr81

Tenacious.C. said:


> I take it it's Raw pro's/rookies one week smackdown the next???
> 
> Any ideas on how winners will be chosen???
> 
> and can anyone else hear/imagine Cole saying: I 've done my reseach and watched his matches and that's vintage daniel bryan.


I would actually mark for that


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I'll totally love this guy if everything he says is true (no ****)...


----------



## Harbinger

perro said:


> can i put this in my sig?


Feel free lol


----------



## Panzer

Wait...you win NXT? I thought this was just a televised developmental where everyone will get their shot on either of the two brands.


----------



## Derek

KingCrash said:


> I know it's been said, but my God does Young look like Cena in blackface.


How do we know that its not?


----------



## walkoff2

3VK said:


> CM Punk is fucking hilarious. I littereally lold this team.
> 
> "I don't know why I'm here, I don't know why I'm on this show..." hahah


THIS!


----------



## MVP444

Power of John Cena? Like HHH is weak or something.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

I'm loving Otunga's promo!!! Too bad he's as green as grass.


----------



## The_Jiz

lol punk ignores this guy


----------



## Natsuke

LOL "Google Me" XDDD


----------



## Mikey Damage

Rockhead said:


> I didn't know you watched wrestling :side:
> 
> Yeah the camera angle sucks ass. Yeah we get the reality idea, but fix the fucking cameras


I mark for Bryan Danielson. I watched the last ECW. First time I've watched since McMahon's blown up limousine.

Anyway...

Is Darren Young black, or a white guy with a really serious tan? 

Digging this David Utunga promo. Though, why is a Harvard law student in the WWE? He must've failed.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Otunga doing the K-Fed gimmick is great.


----------



## icehouse

David Otunga said he has never failed at anything in his life, lol. He failed at I Love New York 2 lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

> Exactly my point. He's been in the WWE for 5 minutes let the man actually have a first official match before claiming him GOD is all I'm saying


He is "GOD" tho. he's already a better worker than everyone in the company besides Rey Mysterio and he hasn't even had a match yet.


----------



## Coke Wave

David Otunga is already my favorite of the bunch. Let's hope he performs good in ring.


----------



## TJTheGr81

"I've never failed at anything in my life." Tiffany Pollard would disagree


----------



## Rickey

So Otunga is a heel on here, I think he's the only Heel teamed with a face besides Miz and Danielson...I think


----------



## t4dodge

A Chocolate Cena!!! ????


----------



## Ishboo

AHAA Punk is the man

Otunga atleast sounds like he's got some character. Lets see if he has ring skills


----------



## Panzer

Truth's got a white guy lol and he doesn't look to pleased coming out to Truth's music.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Otunga hates Truth and Punk hates Young. This is going to be a fun couple of months.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

I think Darren Young is meant to be a joke :lmao


Get R-Truth out of her. He's such an irritating ant.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

icehouse said:


> David Otunga said he has never failed at anything in his life, lol. He failed at I Love New York 2 lmao


I'm willing to bet that he's going to fail a couple of drug tests too.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Derek said:


> Otunga already has the character, lets just hope he has some in-ring skills to back it up.


He comes across like MVP before they fucked him with the face turn :agree:


----------



## Mikey Damage

Google me.

that's hot.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I just noticed that this is the second time that R-Truth is partnered up with a celebrity.


----------



## Derek

Thats it?

Wins with a botched spinebuster.


----------



## Natsuke

WTF?!


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Botch!


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao

And Punk says fuck this, we're out.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Too early to say buried?? :lmao

Young is a joke


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

[email protected] SES's faces!!!


----------



## Rmx820

punk just walks off


----------



## Dub

LOL punk does not aprove


----------



## OfficeSelect

Weakest finishing move ever.


----------



## legendkiller291

he fucked him up haha. i thought he was gonna kick out though..


----------



## MVP444

Buried.


----------



## linkintpark

Oh god he's rapping again? So annoying!


----------



## TJTheGr81

His finisher is a botched spinebuster?


----------



## Panzer

NXT is already miles ahead of WWECW.


----------



## why

I love of Daniel Bryan is getting the most hype!


----------



## Mikey Damage

Young's path is pretty clear-cut.

He's going to be saved by CM Punk. He might lose a few more times before they transform him.

They can start with his ridiculous hair.


----------



## Ishboo

Danielson vs. Jericho!!??

wow...


----------



## Harbinger

More air time for Danielson. Can't complain.


----------



## MysticRVD

Danielson vs Jericho? Holy shit


----------



## LarryZbyszko

Otunga is on roids.... he's got some really nasty bacne


----------



## perro

i hope chris lets him look good


----------



## A Random Person

I guess every show needs a jobber... welcome aboard younge


----------



## BigPawr

So are they having Rookie Camera people too? cuz it looks to be filmed from new angles that look out of the norm from a WWE programing.


----------



## Coke Wave

NXT didn't waste no time in making the IWC wet their pants with this main event lol


----------



## Natsuke

CM Punk's gonna shave Darren's head and castrate him >> THAT'S how angry he is.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Derek said:


> Thats it?
> 
> Wins with a botched spinebuster.


Wasn't that bad, looked like it was based on Ron Simmon's version. I'm sure he'll improve.


----------



## Derek

The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


----------



## Rmx820

Derek said:


> The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


I'd watch it


----------



## t4dodge

TJTheGr81 said:


> His finisher is a botched spinebuster?


The Botchster!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wow, we get a match between Danielson and Jericho, I think that the whole IWC just cummed


----------



## Natsuke

While I like Danielson and the show, it feels... real unfair.


----------



## manstis1804

I'm liking the different camera angles, it's giving the ring action a different feel and sets the show apart. Honestly it's already better than ECW, more interesting.


----------



## Derek

Rmx820 said:


> I'd watch it


I'm watching it right now.


----------



## RKO920

Otonga and Tarbor are my favorites so far. This show is cool.


----------



## Coke Wave

Derek said:


> The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


I would laugh my ass off if by the end of this season Bryan isn't the one who wins the contract


----------



## thegreatone15

BigPawr said:


> So are they having Rookie Camera people too? cuz it looks to be filmed from new angles that look out of the norm from a WWE programing.


Yeah it is new camera angles. I guess they are trying to separate and give the show a different feel then RAW and SD.


----------



## LarryZbyszko

I'm still convinced that Young is really John Cena in disguise


----------



## Harbinger

Derek said:


> The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


Throw ft. the SES on the end of that title and I see no problems with the program.


----------



## t4dodge

Mikey Damage said:


> Young's path is pretty clear-cut.
> 
> He's going to be saved by CM Punk. He might lose a few more times before they transform him.
> 
> They can start with his ridiculous hair.


Then the MJ Body Bleach...


----------



## KnowYourRole

Derek said:


> The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


Daniel Bryan show with David Otunga and 6 other dudes


----------



## Rickey

Derek said:


> The show might as well been called The Daniel Bryan (and 7 other dudes) show.


heh, basically. We know he's going to win it. Might as well have added Senshi to add a little mystery though.


----------



## thegreatone15

Coke Wave said:


> I would laugh my ass off if by the end of this season Bryan isn't the one who wins the contract


So would I. These people are already having an orgasm over this guy just like they do Christian, Punk and Jericho.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Danielson vs. Jericho? That's fucking crazy.


----------



## Panzer

Coke Wave said:


> NXT didn't waste no time in making the IWC wet their pants with this main event lol


Your pants wet yet?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Coke Wave said:


> I would laugh my ass off if by the end of this season Bryan isn't the one who wins the contract


Would be like how Kimbo was the poster boy of The Ultimate Fighter Heavyweights, but failed to win.


----------



## Foley's Socko

He may not win. Miz could screw him. He may even screw him tonight.


----------



## ZackDanielson

im sry to get off topic, but Mikey W., what movie is your vid. sig from. that chick looks hot.


----------



## Dub

Coke Wave said:


> I would laugh my ass off if by the end of this season Bryan isn't the one who wins the contract


im think more than one is gonna get a contract.


----------



## Harbinger

thegreatone15 said:


> So would I. These people are having an orgasm over this guy just like they do Christian, Punk and Jericho.


Then they're clearly getting the job done.


----------



## t4dodge

LarryZbyszko said:


> I'm still convinced that Young is really John Cena in disguise


Cena should have been his "Pro", and create a new tag team, Team Ebony & Ivory!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Lotta hate for Heath Slater here. He's been one of my favorite guys from the FCW shows I've watched, but he's way more natural as a heel. 
I actually liked Otunga's promo. His finisher on the other hand...did he botch it or is that actually supposed to be his finisher? 
Looking forward to Jericho-Danielson. I hope they give it some time.


----------



## Devildude

Longest RAW Rebound ever.

Needs more AmDrag.


----------



## 193503

is it just me or is serena hotter with her hair shaven? i saw her in FCW with hair and she is hotter without hai


----------



## A Random Person

I would be happy with either Gabreal or Slater winning. I think danielson needs more time in the oven to bake.


----------



## Harbinger

This show is already over its limit of John Cena.


----------



## Coke Wave

Wrestling>Cena said:


> im think more than one is gonna get a contract.


I hope so because I think at least 2 or 3 of these "rookies" have potential.


----------



## BigPawr

Is Young black, or mixed, or a really tanned white guy?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Coke Wave said:


> I would laugh my ass off if by the end of this season Bryan isn't the one who wins the contract


does it really matter who wins the "contract"?


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Jericho vs Danielson is NOW!!


----------



## TJTheGr81

This is gonna be EPIC!!!


----------



## why

this is going to be awesome


----------



## A Random Person

about 20 minutes for them to fight... NICE!!!!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This match should get good time. Time to see what Bryan is made of.


----------



## Dub

gobsayscomeon said:


> Lotta hate for Heath Slater here. He's been one of my favorite guys from the FCW shows I've watched, but he's way more natural as a heel.
> I actually liked Otunga's promo. His finisher on the other hand...did he botch it or is that actually supposed to be his finisher?
> Looking forward to Jericho-Danielson. I hope they give it some time.


it was a botch, even cole himself said it look weak but effective.


----------



## Harbinger

20 minutes left and Jericho's coming out.

This may be awesome.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

BigPawr said:


> Is Young black, or mixed, or a really tanned white guy?


I don't think he even knows.


----------



## Panzer

WTF is with the flower?


----------



## Coke Wave

3VK said:


> Then they're clearly getting the job done.


Yeah they are getting the job done...............on the internet. 

Hardly anyone in the crowd knows anything about Danielson and that is who he has to impress or else he won't be getting a contract.


----------



## Mikey Damage

BigPawr said:


> Is Young black, or mixed, or a really tanned white guy?


I already asked that. I think he's really, really tanned.

...

if Jericho/DAnielson gets 10 minutes plus, I will lose my pants.


----------



## Derek

Jericho and Barrett (sp?) are the only pair that actually looks like they'd get along.


----------



## PhilThePain

I hope Jericho will introduce Barrett. I'm hoping at least one heel-heel pairing will get along.


----------



## PikachuMan

That looks awesome. I'm going to start wearing flowers now.


----------



## Natsuke

Pandemic™ said:


> WTF is with the flower?


Maybe it's a Mafioso gimmick.


----------



## Rorschach85

I really really like this show but my only complaint is:

Michael Cole calling the Tag Team: Christian Slater. I just LOLed at that one.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Well Miz could be an asshole to Daniel Bryan all he wants and Daniel Bryan can show a lack of respect and knowledge to how the WWE works but at the end of the day Jericho/Danielson is a win for all.


----------



## t4dodge

Wrestling>Cena said:


> it was a botch, even cole himself said it look weak but effective.


yet, Vintage!!


----------



## thegreatone15

Mikey Damage said:


> does it really matter who wins the "contract"?


Isn't that the whole purpose of the show?


----------



## thepunisherkills

A wwe show im finally diggin? Bout damn time wwe does something right


----------



## bjnelson19705

which brand do you think bryan should be in when he gets his contract?

rookie... pfft


----------



## firekindahurts

Stupid commercial


----------



## [email protected]

The Best In World At What He Does vs. The Best In World.

Awesome.


----------



## BigPawr

Danielson getting 1st match on WWE against the Champion is a pretty sweet deal for him. Hope it proves to be a even sided match


----------



## Leechmaster

Coke Wave said:


> Yeah they are getting the job done...............on the internet.
> 
> Hardly anyone in the crowd knows anything about Danielson and that is who he has to impress or else he won't be getting a contract.


He already has a WWE contract. You do realize the "winning a contract" idea is kayfabe, right?


----------



## PhilThePain

@everyone who says flower

It's a boutonniere.


----------



## Harbinger

Coke Wave said:


> Yeah they are getting the job done...............on the internet.
> 
> Hardly anyone in the crowd knows anything about Danielson and that is who he has to impress or else he won't be getting a contract.


Dude this isn't a real reality show. I'm sure they have a general idea who's going to end up where by the end. And judging how this show has been all AmDrag...

And Danielson got a real nice pop at the end of his promo.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Barret has a cool look to him. WTF is up with the flower though? lol


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Coke Wave said:


> Yeah they are getting the job done...............on the internet.
> 
> Hardly anyone in the crowd knows anything about Danielson and that is who he has to impress or else he won't be getting a contract.


I'm pretty sure the decisions already been made. They *know* who they want to call up from FCW and they'll do whatever it takes to acchieve that.


----------



## xVINSANITYx

Is it just me or is this show using a SMALLER ring ??? it looks like a 16 x 16 ring instead of the normal wwe 20 x 20??? or is it just the new camera angles?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Derek said:


> Jericho and Barrett (sp?) are the only pair that actually looks like they'd get along.


Lol, since they're both _heels_.


----------



## A Random Person

I HATE COMMERCIALS!!!!! THEY ARE KILLING THE TIME.


----------



## JeremyCB23

i'm not sure if this is a good show or not yet.....but i'm def feeling it reading what u guys keep typing...btw 1 box that rocks comercial


----------



## jetsonic

hurry up commercials


----------



## Dub

damn commercials


----------



## Coke Wave

This show has been decent so far. Still think the wrestling could be a bit longer, but it's only the first show. Gabriel makes his debut next week.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Justin Gabriel looks like an emo David Hart Smith


----------



## A Random Person

next week looks good as well... I will make this a weekly tradition.


----------



## New School Fire

I like the show so far, but are we just going to get random matches every week or will there be elimination type matches from the show?

Anyways, Y2J vs. Danielson will hopefully get some time.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Nex week better be the WADE BARRETT show, that guys my dark horse, plus he's english, half decent on the mic and his mentor is The best in the world at what he does!!!


----------



## Natsuke

Wow..

He IS Mafia... Holy shit.


----------



## Derek

I guess they're not going to get along.


----------



## Dub

LOL at Jericho.


----------



## Rickey

dude trying hard to suck up


----------



## A Random Person

jericho's rookie's voice sounds familier...


----------



## linkintpark

This guy could be pretty good, his quick promo was decent.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

How tall is Daniel Bryan, he looks short


----------



## TJTheGr81

lol Bryan never do that again


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Nice shove by Danielson


----------



## Panzer

That reminds me of what Jericho said in WCW..."I'm too good to be your idol!!"


----------



## Dub

LOLOLOLOLOL awesome


----------



## New School Fire

I have a feeling WWE wants to make sure Danielson knows he isn't anything here yet, and they will prove it now.


----------



## Natsuke

>>;

I hope that bump was scripted. Miz looks pissed.


----------



## Harbinger

More commercials


----------



## icehouse

So many commercials


----------



## Rmx820

stop the commercials omg


----------



## legendkiller291

Really? Another fucking commercial. C'mon i was getting excited that the match would actually be a decent amount of time.


----------



## linkintpark

Wtf commercials _again_?! Remind me never to watch US tv shows live again..


----------



## perro

YOUR GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN *CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP* YOUR GONNA GET YOUR FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!


----------



## jetsonic

more commercials NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Coke Wave

Leechmaster said:


> He already has a WWE contract. You do realize the "winning a contract" idea is kayfabe, right?


Of course I know that, but without the crowd behind him Bryan can fall really fast is all I'm saying. Although I am sure by the end of this season he will be somewhat over and whenever he has his first match on whatever show/PPV he will be over. Bryan reminds me of William Regal so much. I think it's just his underwear lol


----------



## OfficeSelect

Come on more commercials?


----------



## Derek

Rockhead said:


> How tall is Daniel Bryan, he looks short


He's about 5'8"


----------



## The_Jiz

All eyes on Daniel Bryan. 

Anotehr commercial....


----------



## JeremyCB23

wtf more fucking ads!
dammit vince i know you love money but this is some bullshit y2j came out 20 minutes ago

now we only get maybe 7 minute match


----------



## TJTheGr81

More commercials?!:cuss:


----------



## t4dodge

Wrestling>Cena said:


> damn commercials


What is this, TNA?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Damn commerial


----------



## Mikey Damage

i guess we'll get 6-8 minutes.


----------



## Panzer

[email protected] said:


> The Best In World At What He Does vs. The Best In World.
> 
> Awesome.


Not Miz awesome...PURE AWESOMENESS!!!!


----------



## Foley's Socko

This match is set up perfectly. Earlier on it looked like Daniel Bryan was a bit small, standing next to all the other rookies. Now he's facing a guy a similar height... Who just happens to be the world champ. And that thought goes out the window.


----------



## Harbinger

8 minutes for his first match?

I'll take it.


----------



## firekindahurts

this is epic amounts of bullshit. There have been more commercials than show.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Derek said:


> He's about 5'8"


My height than. 


Never seen his stuff in ROH and such, but heard tons of praise. Lets see.


----------



## A Random Person

How much non-comercial time do you think we got?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This show has been very good. This concept is fresh and decent to see. Atleast it's not completely stale. The rookies are trying really hard and the show is bringing the best out in WWE as a whole when they are advertising their other shows like Raw. The camera angles are brilliant on NXT. I know they are doing it to make it have a different feel but if this is a experiment to see how it goes I'd love to see the camera angles brought into raw and smackdown.


----------



## im back babes

Bryan is gonna get a liontamer.


----------



## dylandtl

this is an IWC members wet dream


----------



## Coke Wave

For a one hour show they need ALOT less commercials, seriously. I want to see decent amount of wrestling not stupid taco bell commercials.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

3VK said:


> 8 minutes for his first match?
> 
> I'll take it.


Hell yeah. Besides, ECW used to go into overtime sometimes so maybe NXT will too


----------



## t4dodge

Foley's Socko said:


> This match is set up perfectly. Earlier on it looked like Daniel Bryan was a bit small, standing next to all the other rookies. Now he's facing a guy a similar height... Who just happens to be the world champ. And that thought goes out the window.


Maybe Hornswaggle would have been a better Pro for Danny?


----------



## will94

As far as the "contracts" thing goes, this isn't Tough Enough where one person wins and people get eliminated. WWE said in their PR that it's about following these guys as they try to get on the main rosters, and that some will make it and some will fail. In other words, they've got some who they know will end up on RAW or SmackDown! and some they're going to test out and see how they do, and if they flop, they'll send them back to FCW.

That's how the show is gonna go.


----------



## icehouse

I hope they go to 11:05


----------



## Dub

This is such a tease!!


----------



## A Random Person

stupid male enhancement commercial, I think that is the third time it's been on.

They sould gey batista to endorse it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

A Random Person said:


> How much non-comercial time do you think we got?


39 minutes or so.


----------



## Natsuke

Iono why people are getting excited.

This is definitely going to have an interruption and piss off the IWC. So I'm not orgasming at all.


----------



## walkoff2

I wonder if they sold this much ad space thinking this was going to be for ECW.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ugh, these damn commerials is killing me.


----------



## Harbinger

A Random Person said:


> How much non-comercial time do you think we got?


Generally 3/4 of the time slot is actually the show and the other quarter is commercials.

idk about SD but that's always the Raw split. This probably isn't too far off.


----------



## t4dodge

dylandtl said:


> this is an IWC members wet dream


less than 3 minutes worth...


----------



## LarryZbyszko

While this is great that we're getting Jericho vs Bryan... The ratings for this show are going back down to 1.0's in a few weeks


----------



## Mikey Damage

get on with it.

we're looking at a 5 minute match. :side:


----------



## firekindahurts

I don't give a fuck!! Show the damn match!!!


----------



## joeycalz

with all the commercials this match will end near 11:05 ET ...hopefully


----------



## Coke Wave

will94 said:


> As far as the "contracts" thing goes, this isn't Tough Enough where one person wins and people get eliminated. WWE said in their PR that it's about following these guys as they try to get on the main rosters, and that some will make it and some will fail. In other words, they've got some who they know will end up on RAW or SmackDown! and some they're going to test out and see how they do, and if they flop, they'll send them back to FCW.
> 
> That's how the show is gonna go.


Sounds good.


----------



## New School Fire

Im thinking the person they announce the "winner" of the show, will be the person who gets the biggest push from the bunch, while the others will just kind of start at the bottom.

her we go, and Danielson wants a handshake!


----------



## TJTheGr81

NO handshakes here Daniel!


----------



## bjnelson19705

god damn, stop with this wrestlemania 26 commercial crap. yes we know its on march 28th on ppv. put danielson back on.


----------



## will94

Danielson attempting to bring the Code of Honor to the WWE.


----------



## pjc33

Code of honor!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Hey Bryan, you don't need to follow the Code of Honor anymore.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Michael idiot Cole never heard of Danielson. Matt Striker owned him.


----------



## JeremyCB23

is cole a heel anouncer on this show?


----------



## Natsuke

XDD Wow Danielson tried the Code... towards the CODEBREAKER Jericho xDD


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Michael idiot Cole never heard of Danielson. Matt Striker owned him.


Its actually Josh Matthews on commentary.


----------



## icehouse

Damn I think Josh Grisham is part of the IWC


----------



## why

Danielson is over...


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Rockhead said:


> Its actually Josh Matthews on commentary.


Oh, lol. Michael Cole is a heel then lol. More reason for me to not like the guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Cole is definitely a heel announcer.


----------



## A Random Person

LOL

1... 2... 2...


----------



## dave634634634

calm down cole


----------



## Derek

:lmao at Cole 

I HATES TEH INTERNETZ!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## icehouse

Damn Cole is giving it to us IWC fans


----------



## Coke Wave

I love Michael Cole's commentating right now. It's exactly how I feel.


----------



## Mr. Body

Cole talking sense


----------



## linkintpark

Cole is a huge huge huge tool.


----------



## Rickey

dang Michael Cole heeling it up? :lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705

yeah, cole is DEFINATELY acting heel


----------



## Omega_VIK

Cole is an idoit.


----------



## El Dandy

Michael Cole Heel turn?


----------



## Dub

OMG im loving cole blowing up lololol


----------



## Leechmaster

Cole is going crazy.


----------



## JeremyCB23

wow cole hates us bashing all us IWC peeps/mizheads/santinoholics


----------



## TJTheGr81

Michael Cole is crapping on the IWC :lmao and Matthews is defending us :lmao


----------



## why

michael cole pissed at the IWC lmfao


----------



## dylandtl

why is cole being suck a prick?


----------



## Panzer

Fuck Cole. I bet he doesn't even know how to use the Internet.


----------



## PikachuMan

im tweetin' and bloggin' rigt now


----------



## The XL

Jericho is awesome. you think HHH would put over Daniel Brian in any capacity? He'd be squashed in a second.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Why is Cole sounding like the heel in this match???


----------



## EdEddNEddy

Damn!! Danielson Taking A Big Hit!


----------



## limousine ridin'

michael cole is being fucking awesome!!!! BRINGING IT!


----------



## t4dodge

liking the up close camera angles!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Cole ripping into the IWC? He must be loving the opporunity to do that :lmao


----------



## mhuhn23

holy fuck that looked like it hurt


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Daniel Brian is the white Misawa.


----------



## EdgeHead74

LMAO @ Cole


----------



## PikachuMan

tap or snap!! tap or snap!!


----------



## Dub

Jesus that was benoit style.


----------



## Mikey Damage

hmm. i think they messed up twice.

jericho kicked him in the back of the head, and Bryan fell backward. Force should have taken forward.

Then the dragon whip...Jericho just fell down instead of being whipped forward.


----------



## Coke Wave

The XL said:


> Jericho is awesome. you think HHH would put over Daniel Brian in any capacity? He'd be squashed in a second.


Triple H has nothing to do with this so it's an irrelevant question.


----------



## perro

i herd a Snap or Tap chant!


----------



## JeremyCB23

CODEBREAKER CODEBREAKER!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

Cole actually has potential as a heel commentator lol, who would of knew.......


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Jericho going crazy, nice leglock or whatever that was.

Daniel Bryan has looked good.


----------



## Ishboo

HOLY SHIT. Look at that welt.


----------



## RatherDashing

Michael Cole, you inferior developed sperm cell. STFU, kthnx.


----------



## A Random Person

I am telling you, we struck vince's last nerve... he is hitting back now.


----------



## Jax

_Finally!! Thats the Cole We want.. The Heel Cole!! He sound awesome!!!_


----------



## limousine ridin'

you guys shit all over him and then r suprised when he shits on you. TELL EM COLE FUCKIN TELL HIM


----------



## BigPawr

FINALLY an old school Lion tamer! I hate the boston crab walls


----------



## Vårmakos

Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


----------



## Leechmaster

Liontamer!


----------



## Rickey

Liontamer!


----------



## Mikey Damage

good debut.

everyone knew that Danielson wasn't going to win this match.


----------



## New School Fire

Jericho wins with a sick Liontamer. 

Bryan got some good offense in though. That suicide dive was sick.


----------



## JeremyCB23

real walls of jericho!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
MARKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND MIZ BEATING THE HELL OUT OF HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

One of the better WWE Matches of the year right there.


----------



## Panzer

Liontamer! 

Very impressed with Danielson's performence.


----------



## icehouse

I thought Bryan was going to snap Jericho's knee, I thought he was shooting there.


----------



## im back babes

called the liontamer!


----------



## Ratedr4life

Was that a Liontamer, how many years has it been?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Can't have the champion losing, but Daniel Bryan looked good in the process.


Good show, good show.


----------



## Derek

I'm calling it now. 

Miz/Dragon at Mania.


----------



## Ishboo

Solid match considering they only got like 6 minutes


----------



## t4dodge

Tough Love by Miz


----------



## dylandtl

YES! OLD STYLE LION TAMER FTW!


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Liontamer FTW. Shame he couldn't hold on a little longer but still...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

That was a good ass match. Imagine if they got 25-30 minutes.


----------



## A Random Person

Danielson is getting his f***ing head kicked in. LOL


----------



## Coke Wave

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


^^^hahhahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81

Liontamer!!!!

Miz kicking the crap outta Bryan now...this really is their show


----------



## legendkiller291

He better get big eventually.


----------



## perro

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


oh STFU:no:

he almost made the world champ tap on his first night on tv


----------



## seancarleton77

He wasn't berried, he got in a ton of offence, anyone else from NXT would have been lucky to get 2 moves in on Jericho!


----------



## shuriwhisper

So I assume Cole is suppose to be a a heel for NXT?

Daniel Bryan (who I'm pretty sure was accidentally called Bryan Danielson by Cole earlier) was not selling well in that match.


----------



## PhilThePain

Awesome show! Forget Raw, NXT is the next "A" show. And that was some awesome commentating by Michael Cole.


----------



## Leechmaster

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


Losing to the WHC = buried?

Stop posting please.


----------



## why

cole talking about personality.. please


----------



## 193503

Bryan got a LOT of pop in that match. I am suprised..


----------



## TJTheGr81

A Random Person said:


> Danielson is getting his f***ing head kicked in. LOL


:lmao


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


fpalm


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

The Miz beating down Daniel Brian at the end was just a great way to hook you into next week. This NXT show is gonna be a big deal. Forget about ECW this is what it should have been all along.

Danielson is gonna be a big deal in WWE.


----------



## KingCrash

So NXT is going to be Bryan/Miz, Otunga rampaging and Punk disgusted at blackface John Cena. I can live with that.


----------



## Dub

i think the bump to bryan's back made the liontamer look better.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Heel Cole is awesome.


----------



## legendkiller291

I am NOT diggin' this fucking song.


----------



## KnowYourRole

That announcing by Cole in this match was epic. You can tell Vince told Cole to go all out on us tonight.


----------



## A Random Person

I think the squash was just so they can have spots for their opening sequence.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

That's right Miz teach that midget a lesson.


----------



## Panzer

NXT has been better than I'd expected. This was a perfect replacement to that WWECW crap.


----------



## mhuhn23

Great show...didn't know what to expect going in, but I have to say that I'll be looking forward to this on Tuesday nights, something I couldn't say for WWECW.


----------



## perro

that was awesome


----------



## Tenacious.C

The XL said:


> Jericho is awesome. you think HHH would put over Daniel Brian in any capacity? He'd be squashed in a second.


Erm I think Bryan would be fine, after all he was trained by hbk and regal, who correct me if I'm wrong, Are two of HHH's best friends in real life.


----------



## Amunti

So far, so good. 
Otunga looks like the break out star but Danielson was built up very nicely as well.


----------



## Coke Wave

shuriwhisper said:


> So I assume Cole is suppose to be a a heel for NXT?
> 
> Daniel Bryan (who I'm pretty sure was accidentally called Bryan Danielson by Cole earlier) was not selling well in that match.


Yeah I didn't quite like his selling in the match and I seen a botch or 2 in there. Decent match though for the time it had. If this match was suppose to WOW anyone then I don't think they got the job quite done. I think they needed some more time, but that was wasted on taco bell commercials.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Derek said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Miz/Dragon at Mania.


without question, that's how it's going to happen.


----------



## Epididymis

Lol Michael Cole buried ROH by calling it a high school gym with 50 people watching.


----------



## Harbinger

That table spot was beautiful.

gif me up plz.


----------



## irishboy109

Anyone else hear the "you're going to get your ****ing head kicked in" chants?


----------



## shuriwhisper

Danielson's shorts or whatever looked like granny panties lol


----------



## Ishboo

KingCrash said:


> So NXT is going to be Bryan/Miz, Otunga rampaging and Punk disgusted at blackface John Cena. I can live with that.


LOL yea I think im hooked


----------



## Jax

_I Thought NXT was going to be boring. But I guess not..!_


----------



## BigPawr

That one match put Daniel over more in the WWE than the Miz took his whole career


----------



## A Random Person

Cole is a heel?

Does that mean that the IWC is going to like him now?


----------



## joeycalz

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Heel Cole is awesome.


THIS.

my god, not only was he tolerable he was dare I say it... good?

WOAH


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

irishboy109 said:


> Anyone else hear the "you're going to get your ****ing head kicked in" chants?


I thought I heard it, but I wasn't sure.

Just wait until NXT is taped in Philly.


----------



## DPETE

That was the most I've enjoyed watching WWE programming in years.

Definitely can't wait to see how Dragon/Miz progresses. Don't really give a shit about the rest of them though.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

KingCrash said:


> So NXT is going to be Bryan/Miz, Otunga rampaging and Punk disgusted at blackface John Cena. I can live with that.


+ heel cole.


----------



## VaderFat™

Can someone tell me what Cole was saying? I only caught the end of the match and got a glimpse of Cole heel when he was like, "TEACH THE ROOKIES SOME RESPECT" 1tc.


----------



## t4dodge

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> The Miz beating down Daniel Brian at the end was just a great way to hook you into next week. This NXT show is gonna be a big deal. Forget about ECW this is what it should have been all along.
> 
> Danielson is gonna be a big deal in WWE.


Midcarder at most...  Does not fit the McMahon model...


----------



## Omega_VIK

The Daniel Bryan show was pretty good.


----------



## The XL

Pretty entertaining. Miz/Daniels should be interesting.


----------



## bme

really good show

also liked the commentary by Cole, can't believe this Cole has never come to the surface until tonight.

(When Cole is'nt saying the most dumbest sh*t possible and f*ckin up the names of basic moves he's good)


----------



## Panzer

Derek said:


> I'm calling it now.
> 
> Miz/Dragon at Mania.


For the US title.....with Daneilson winning.


----------



## Harbinger

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> I thought I heard it, but I wasn't sure.
> 
> Just wait until NXT is taped in Philly.


:

I promise I'll be the one starting it.


----------



## ABKiss

We've just got buried by Michael Cole. :lmao


----------



## JoseBxNYC

shuriwhisper said:


> Danielson's shorts or whatever looked like granny panties lol


He looks like my granny. Danielson has all the wrestling talent in the world and I'm a fan of his style but his look is just not WWE worthy.


----------



## Dub

VaderFat™ said:


> Can someone tell me what Cole was saying? I only caught the end of the match and got a glimpse of Cole heel when he was like, "TEACH THE ROOKIES SOME RESPECT" 1tc.


Just basically tearing apart the IWC, i actually really enjoyed cole being heelish.


----------



## TJTheGr81

I bet Cole enjoyed every bit of that rant during the match. He was on a ROLL.


----------



## New School Fire

Good first show, still not sure how it all will work out but im sure it will become more clear. Danielson already looked like a star on his first show, and whoever said he got buried needs to GTFO.

Justin Gabriel, I hear, is pretty good so hopefully that's true and Im looking forward to him next week. 

It was only the first episode and I cannot wait for Miz to Tap or Snap. haha


----------



## Coke Wave

Pandemic™ said:


> For the US title.....with Daneilson winning.


At this years Wrestlemania? That would be pushing it a bit, but I could see it happen.


----------



## Harbinger

The only reason people like Cole now is because everything he was saying was completely directed at us.


----------



## Omega_VIK

shuriwhisper said:


> Danielson's shorts or whatever looked like granny panties lol


Lol, someone's hating on Danielson.


----------



## Rated Y2J

I thought the show was great, definitely looking forward to next week now. I hated a few things Cole said but then again I am a Danielson mark. Still though, I loved the show. Really entertaining.


----------



## Theproof

Wow Danielson sucks in WWE. The WWE style of wrestling is so boring and repetitive that it even makes a wrestling great like Brian Danieson look like he's nothing special. And NXT is going to be worse than ECW with all those generic looking scrubs they have that are going to be filling the roster. This is why I don't watch WWE anymore, there needs to be a complete overhaul of the product. This is my first time watching a WWE show in over 6 moths and not a damn thing has changed.


----------



## andremt9

Oh My God, this is what wrestling should look like. Perfect show, WWE innovating. I'm freaking excited for next week!


----------



## Saint 17

Haha, it's interesting how they built the first show around Daniel Brya, and OH MY GOD! He took a crash there almost as brutal as when Benoit dove to the announcers table. I love Daniel Bryan, he needs a lil work on the mic, but other than that he is solid.

The other rookies, I gotta say that Punk got stuck with a bad one, Christan and Carlito's are ok, but other than Daniels, the one I'm looking at is who they stuck with R-Truth, not that guy, he has star written all over him.

And I didn't here the "you're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" chant, but I swear I heard "Best In The World" for a few seconds there after the crash.


----------



## BigPawr

So how long is this NXT "fight for a contract" suppose to last? Like is there a season and they put one guy over to Raw/Smackdown, then usher in new faces and left overs and go again?


----------



## icehouse

Coke Wave said:


> ^^^hahhahaha





ABKiss said:


> We've just got buried by Michael Cole. :lmao


I feel loved


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

JoseBxNYC said:


> He looks like my granny. Danielson has all the wrestling talent in the world and I'm a fan of his style but his look is just not WWE worthy.


Just like Benoit, Guerrero, and Jericho. Oh wait....

He'll be fine. He's the same height as Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero, except he's not jacked up on Roids like they were.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

No Justin Gabriel? He's the second best rookie next to Danielson.


----------



## Natsuke

Cole just took the stick that was shoved up his ass out and smacked the crap outta the IWC.

Go Heel Cole. JR is proud of you.


----------



## Coke Wave

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, someone's hating on Danielson.


But what he said was true. I mean look at his shorts tell me those don't look like old people diapers lol


----------



## walkoff2

Don't you like it when WWE acknowledges the IWC?


----------



## Dub

it would have been awesome if cole said: "This isn't a gym or a small studio in florida, this is the big leauges."


----------



## t4dodge

JoseBxNYC said:


> He looks like my granny. Danielson has all the wrestling talent in the world and I'm a fan of his style but his look is just not WWE worthy.


x2 / Imagine the TNA Heavyweight Midget Match of AJ Styles vs Danielson match...


----------



## DaveyRichards

JoseBxNYC said:


> He looks like my granny. Danielson has all the wrestling talent in the world and I'm a fan of his style but his look is just not WWE worthy.


Whats wrong with his look? Look too much like a wrestler?


----------



## Slam_It

Great debut for NXT

Main Event was good considering the time it got
The spot with the announcer's table had to fucking hurt
Jericho busting out the Liontamer was awesome
Cole venting on the Internetz was awesome
Hearing the Miz's song four times = win


----------



## Torture_Rack84

A) I still say fck Cole!, he's heel now cuz with the new guys he can't say vintage... Lol

B) great show, waaay better than I expected

C) I know u guys are really diggin danielson, but to me, I think Otunga's got it... He seems to have the total package... I think he'll be a big, if not, huge star down the line


----------



## Theproof

Daniel Ryan LMFAO!!!


----------



## bme

Theproof said:


> Wow Danielson sucks in WWE. The WWE style of wrestling is so boring and repetitive that it even makes a wrestling great like Brian Danieson look like he's nothing special. And NXT is going to be worse than ECW with all those generic looking scrubs they have that are going to be filling the roster. This is why I don't watch WWE anymore, there needs to be a complete overhaul of the product. This is my first time watching a WWE show in over 6 moths and not a damn thing has changed.


Your mind is made up after 1 show ? 

:lmao ok then


----------



## KnowYourRole

t4dodge said:


> Midcarder at most...  Does not fit the McMahon model...


He might not be McMahon's model but neither was Angle, Jericho, and Benoit.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Ratedr4life said:


> Was that a Liontamer, how many years has it been?


Since he went after Cena's bad neck.

After the EC discussion thread on sunday I was looking forward to some BOSTON CRAB action...maybe jericho read it and took note(joking)


----------



## perro

Theproof said:


> Wow Danielson sucks in WWE. The WWE style of wrestling is so boring and repetitive that it even makes a wrestling great like Brian Danieson look like he's nothing special. And NXT is going to be worse than ECW with all those generic looking scrubs they have that are going to be filling the roster. This is why I don't watch WWE anymore, there needs to be a complete overhaul of the product. This is my first time watching a WWE show in over 6 moths and not a damn thing has changed.


your ether drunk or Troling


----------



## TheAce

wow, that was the first time I've watched an entire episode of anything WWE related in maybe 6 years....Danielson's gonna be US Champ this year.


----------



## Evo

Damn, that was some of Cole's better commentary work. And no, I'm not just trying to be "IWC" about it.

If they go with the younger guy (Matthews) as the face and the older guy (Cole) as the heel, then this is gonna be some consistently great commentary work.

Fantastic performance by Danielson, by the way. I'll bet he earned a ton of respect backstage with that bump he took.

And ladies and gentleman: Michael Tarver. That is all.


----------



## perro

KnowYourRole said:


> He might not be McMahon's model but neither was Angle, Jericho, and Benoit.


Punk, Hardy,RVD,Michales, Hart, Gurerro


----------



## New School Fire

Obviously the new show is garnering much more interest than ECW. I think the old Discussion threads for ECW were like maybe 10 pages and this one is 60+ already. 

Granted it is the first show, let's see if it will stay...


----------



## Derek

Coles reactions on commnetary inspired me to make a new sig.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Coke Wave said:


> But what he said was true. I mean look at his shorts tell me those don't look like old people diapers lol


People were saying Jericho looked weird and naked wearing wrestling shorts instead of his tights but we got used to that, didn't we


----------



## Thumbinthebum

bme said:


> really good show
> 
> also liked the commentary by Cole, can't believe this Cole has never come to the surface until tonight.
> 
> (When Cole is'nt saying the most dumbest sh*t possible and f*ckin up the names of basic moves he's good)


I was impressed with him tonight. It's worth mentioning that Matthews came up through Tough Enough 1 so he'll naturally side with the rookies. Having Cole side with the pros should work really well, especially as he sounds like a complete amateur despite having been there for over a decade :agree:


----------



## vanboxmeer

This show is clearly built for the IWC:

They have so many IWC guys on the show, they have Michael Cole playing heel announcer as the "WWE guy" who hates dirt sheets and internet geeks. Josh Matthews playing the face announcer.


----------



## sterling

Funny shit with Bryan opening the show by addressing the IWC and Cole addressing the IWC throughout the Dragon/Jericho match.

Pretty great debut from Bryan, btw. Some awkward moments where he sounded too scripted, but once he got rolling with making fun of Miz, he was good. 

Match with Jericho wasn't a classic, but for the 6-7 minutes it got, it was dang good. Stiff stuff, quality strikes, sick table spot, and a nice little story about Jericho trying to teach Danielson respect, and Byran getting pissed and sticking it to him, nearly picking up the win. 

Also, I'm hoping for Miz/Bryan for the US Title at Mania. Not sure if we'll get it, but it looks like Bryan's getting a pretty rapid push.


----------



## bme

Tenacious.C. said:


> Since he went after Cena's bad neck.
> 
> After the EC discussion thread on sunday I was looking forward to some BOSTON CRAB action...maybe jericho read it and took note(joking)


He also used the Liontamer against JTG last month


----------



## Devildude

Smark Matthews, Heel, IWC-Hatin' Cole and Daniel Bryan tearing shit up.

Yep, the last 5 minutes of that show were awesome.


----------



## shuriwhisper

Coke Wave said:


> Yeah I didn't quite like his selling in the match and I seen a botch or 2 in there. Decent match though for the time it had. If this match was suppose to WOW anyone then I don't think they got the job quite done. I think they needed some more time, but that was wasted on taco bell commercials.


The main thing I didn't like was the table spot...Should have looked as though he was in pain but instead he just brushed it off. Josh had to make the save by saying "Daniel Bryan is just feeding off of it" or something along those lines.

Jericho messed up as well when Bryan caught his leg----I think it's pretty obvious that should have been a dragon screw from Bryan but Jericho fell back as if he was clotheslined :lmao

But like you said, it was a good enough match for the time allotted.

So far, NXT > WWE's ECW (though I only caught the last 15 or so mins of it.)


----------



## will94

Some of you guys are so hypocritical.

Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look." 

Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.

And as far as the show goes, I like that the guys are having some botches and not doing things right. It plays into the show. These guys are supposed to be green and in training when it comes to WWE ring time, so botches are to be expected. I'd be upset if they were having flawless, botch-free matches.


----------



## Coke Wave

Omega_VIK said:


> People were saying Jericho looked weird and naked wearing wrestling shorts instead of his tights but we got used to that, didn't we


I'm not saying people aren't going to get used to it. Obviously William Regal wears the same kind of shorts and no one complains about him. It just happens to look funny as hell on Bryan because he is kind of short.


----------



## thegreatone15

New School Fire said:


> Obviously the new show is garnering much more interest than ECW. I think the old Discussion threads for ECW were like maybe 10 pages and this one is 60+ already.
> 
> Granted it is the first show, let's see if it will stay...


I wonder if anybody remembers how long the pages went for the first WWECW show discussion thread went?


----------



## Epididymis

Wrestling>Cena said:


> it would have been awesome if cole said: "This isn't a gym or a small studio in florida, this is the big leauges."


He basically said that when he went on the offensive by saying that Danielson wrestled in a high school gym with 50 people.


----------



## Omega_VIK

vanboxmeer said:


> This show is clearly built for the IWC:
> 
> They have so many IWC guys on the show, they have Michael Cole playing heel announcer as the "WWE guy" who hates dirt sheets and internet geeks. Josh Matthews playing the face announcer.


Shit, I would still get him away from the announcing table if I had my choice.


----------



## Theproof

WWE's just going to water down this whole show in a month. Remember I said it here first. The new ECW started off decent and after less than half a year turned to shit. Just watch


----------



## TheRealThing

I dunno about you, but I thoroughly enjoyed "Vintage" Michael Cole getting on Daniel for "no charisma".


----------



## Derek

will94 said:


> Some of you guys are so hypocritical.
> 
> Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look."
> 
> Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.


Not too mention that its still too early to judge ANY of these guys.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Coke Wave said:


> I'm not saying people aren't going to get used to it. Obviously William Regal wears the same kind of shorts and no one complains about him. It just happens to look funny as hell on Bryan because he is kind of short.


Okay, what? It's funny because he is short. Um... what?


----------



## Theproof

will94 said:


> Some of you guys are so hypocritical.
> 
> Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look."
> 
> Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.


I'm sorry but I know that Danielson is a great wrestler but so far he hasn't proved that he can work the WWE style of wrestling good enough to not to be called average. That wasn't an impressive debut at all.


----------



## bme

will94 said:


> Some of you guys are so hypocritical.
> 
> Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look."
> 
> Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.


are you slow ? only a few people are commenting on Bryan not having "the look"


----------



## manstis1804

joeycalz said:


> THIS.
> 
> my god, not only was he tolerable he was dare I say it... good?
> 
> WOAH


He got to be himself for once, you know he hates internet fans since he's constantly getting ripped to shreds by them, he's got some pent up frustrations so let him be the heel! It works for me because I hate him, and now I'm supposed to so it's okay.


----------



## FITZ

If it wasn't for such a long stretch of time between anything happening on the show (the long ass time it took for Dragon/Jericho to get set up after the Raw Rebound) it would have been an amazing show. As it stands it was still a really good show but too much time spent not doing anything, we don't need Jericho's entrance than a commercial, than we Danielson's entrance followed by another break. 

I love that Bryan Danielson is getting the camera time and build that he deserves. The longer he has to deal with the Miz the more over he will get.

CM Punk was hilarious. I feel kind of bad for his rookie who doesn't seem to be going anywhere but it's going to be funny while it lasts. 

Michael Cole annoyed the hell out of me, which is what he was supposed to do I think. I still had the urge to slap him in the face more than I normally do and I knew he was being a heel on purpose. His obnoxiousness and complete lack of respect for Danielson should also help get him over.

Otunga is going places. I was impressed with everything he did outside of his squash match. R-Truth seemed to be a perfect match for him.


----------



## TJTheGr81

We got owned by Michael Cole:no: ain't that something?

Good debut though. Bryan looked really good for only his first night, I'm digging Otunga's character and annoyed by Slater already. I love how Barrett's already kissing Y2J's ass and how SES is just like "wtf" throughout everything. Hopefully they keep this up, I'm already loving NXT


----------



## Slam_It

Theproof said:


> WWE's just going to water down this whole show in a month. Remember I said it here first. The new ECW started off decent and after less than half a year turned to shit. Just watch


Water it down? So you did like it then?


----------



## Coke Wave

Omega_VIK said:


> Okay, what? It's funny because he is short. Um... what?


Never mind you obviously have a stick in your ass


----------



## shuriwhisper

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, someone's hating on Danielson.


Actually, I'm not.

I have nothing against the guy considering I know pretty much nothing about him.

But his shorts do look like granny panties...perhaps that's why we mostly see blue, black or white trunks. They have a less...old look to them.


----------



## striker50

I was SUPER impressed with NXT. I have to admit, I've been bored with wrestling latley (I honestly think they are dropping the ball on the whole Bret storyline.) This show however, impressed me, was a breath of fresh air. I'd give it a 9/10 (only counting off cause it's too short (PLEASE GET RID OF RAW REBOUND!!!!)


----------



## Latigre

Miz/Danielson looks promising. Hard to say if they're building towards Mania with this or just building the show. Big Show needs to be part of Mania so I can't see a one on one match happening.

David Ortunga had more personality than anyone else, but other than him and Danielson I don't see much out of this group. Tarver won't get heat with a boxer gimmick. Darren Young will have a decent run with SES. Heath Slater is absolutely awful. Tuned out during Wade Barret's promo which isn't exactly promising if he can't keep ones attention for more than five seconds.

But the story of the night was *Michael Cole*.


----------



## New School Fire

To the people saying Danielson should get a US title match at Mania, although it would be cool, the only way Bryan is getting on WM is if they have some sort of 8 man tag team with all the rookies as a dark match. 

I do hope I am wrong though.

Also, I have no idea whether to call him Daniels or Danielson....


----------



## Harbinger

David's sig is money.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The main event was pretty cool with that sick table spot. Heel Cole is interesting and and the beatdown on Daniels by the Miz ended the show with interesting cliffhanger for next week.


----------



## thegreatone15

Theproof said:


> I'm sorry but I know that Danielson is a great wrestler but so far he hasn't proved that he can work the WWE style of wrestling good enough to not to be called average. That wasn't an impressive debut at all.


Well, the thing is it may not have been a good debut match for him. But isn't that the purpose of this show? To get them ready and prepared for when they move on to RAW or SD?


----------



## bme

manstis1804 said:


> He got to be himself for once, you know he hates internet fans since he's constantly getting ripped to shreds by them, he's got some pent up frustrations so let him be the heel! It works for me because I hate him, and now I'm supposed to so it's okay.


For a few month i've been wondering if he's been playing a character all along.


----------



## thegreatone15

New School Fire said:


> To the people saying Danielson should get a US title match at Mania, although it would be cool, the only way Bryan is getting on WM is if they have some sort of 8 man tag team with all the rookies as a dark match.
> 
> I do hope I am wrong though.
> 
> Also, I have no idea whether to call him Daniels or Danielson....


I would bet that you will probably need to get used to calling him Bryan Daniel.


----------



## Slam_It

Question:

Was this taped before or after SD! I know ECW was taped before, but wouldn't it be stupid to have Chris Jericho's first appearance as Champ on SD! ruined by appearing on NXT and hour before (to the live fans)?


----------



## t4dodge

will94 said:


> Some of you guys are so hypocritical.
> 
> Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look."
> 
> Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.


I do not believe anyone is complaining per say, but just pointing out the unfortunate Vince-related fact... 

If it wasn't for NXT, I seriously believe that Danny would have no place in the WWE Universe to cash his checks... 

He not a kid-friendly muscle monster, nor a chick-friendly cute guy... He's got your typical high-school gym looks but with great "HOLY SHIT" abilities which will be lost in WWE... Plain and simple... Not on knock on the guy... Just the way it is in Vince's world...


----------



## Latigre

Theproof said:


> I'm sorry but I know that Danielson is a great wrestler but so far he hasn't proved that he can work the WWE style of wrestling good enough to not to be called average. That wasn't an impressive debut at all.


What? That wasn't an impressive debut? Were you watching the same show as me? The man took a SICK bump. I guarantee Vince McMahon shook his hand as soon as he got to the back and the entire backstage was high on him afterwords.


----------



## Theproof

Slam_It said:


> Water it down? So you did like it then?


I ment that they will stop having the Jericho's and the Miz's on it to give it support.


----------



## Serpent01

Slam_It said:


> Question:
> 
> Was this taped before or after SD! I know ECW was taped before, but wouldn't it be stupid to have Chris Jericho's first appearance as Champ on SD! ruined by appearing on NXT and hour before (to the live fans)?


No i believe Superstars was taped before smackdown instead.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

How was the show? I missed it. Probably going to watch it tomorrow night.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Theproof said:


> WWE's just going to water down this whole show in a month. Remember I said it here first. The new ECW started off decent and after less than half a year turned to shit. Just watch


ECW got watered down because the top two originals (RVD and Sabu) got arrested killing RVD's title reign and then six months later the "representative" booked the worst buyrate for a WWE PPV ever.

I don't see any of those scenarios playing out with NXT.


----------



## Derek

Slam_It said:


> Was this taped before or after SD! I know ECW was taped before, but wouldn't it be stupid to have Chris Jericho's first appearance as Champ on SD! ruined by appearing on NXT and hour before (to the live fans)?


It is taped before Smackdown, but is it any worse than him appearing on Raw and quickly getting speared and then has a competitive match with a guy in his first match on the WWE roster?


----------



## manstis1804

shuriwhisper said:


> The main thing I didn't like was the table spot...Should have looked as though he was in pain but instead he just brushed it off. Josh had to make the save by saying "Daniel Bryan is just feeding off of it" or something along those lines.
> 
> Jericho messed up as well when Bryan caught his leg----I think it's pretty obvious that should have been a dragon screw from Bryan but Jericho fell back as if he was clotheslined :lmao
> 
> But like you said, it was a good enough match for the time allotted.
> 
> So far, NXT > WWE's ECW (though I only caught the last 15 or so mins of it.)


He actually WAS in pain though, that's the crazy part. Did you see that huge welt on his side? I think Danielson is so used to getting hit hard and taking crazy bumps that he's going to need to make a conscious effort to sell more in WWE. You could tell his kicks were light, he's being cautious because he's used to wrestling a lot stiffer. It's going to be fun to see him get better at working this style, CM Punk had some growing pains as well. His first match with Justin Credible sure wasn't anything to write home about, though his crowd reaction certainly was.


----------



## t4dodge

Theproof said:


> I'm sorry but I know that Danielson is a great wrestler but so far he hasn't proved that he can work the WWE style of wrestling good enough to not to be called average. That wasn't an impressive debut at all.


Obviously, the WWE has to adapt to Danny...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Coke Wave said:


> Never mind you obviously have a stick in your ass


I do? Nah, man. I don't get why you're commenting on the man's shorts? Are you just poking fun or do you think it's weird for him to wear shorts?


----------



## walkoff2

I doubt VInce is shaking any hands, but they did 'build' the majority of the show around him.


----------



## Theproof

Latigre said:


> What? That wasn't an impressive debut? Were you watching the same show as me? The man took a SICK bump. I guarantee Vince McMahon shook his hand as soon as he got to the back and the entire backstage was high on him afterwords.


He took a bump? Wow!!!!! Is that how bad the WWE has gotten that a single bump makes a match good?


----------



## Desecrated

Theproof said:


> I ment that they will stop having the Jericho's and the Miz's on it to give it support.


That kind of gives the show credibillity, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Latigre said:


> What? That wasn't an impressive debut? Were you watching the same show as me? The man took a SICK bump. I guarantee Vince McMahon shook his hand as soon as he got to the back and the entire backstage was high on him afterwords.


Welcome to the IWC where the only thing worse than not getting what you want is getting it :lmao


----------



## will94

bme said:


> are you slow ? only a few people are commenting on Bryan not having "the look"


Clearly you missed the very first 3 words of my post, where I said "SOME OF YOU" Pay attention next time chief.

I marked out when Cole said the "internet guys" believe everything they read on "the dirtsheets." This show is going to be awesome.

And again, the premise of the show is these guys are ROOKIES. You're not supposed to be impressed with any of them yet. This isn't like them making their debut on RAW or SmackDown, these guys are supposed to be portrayed as green and still learning. Their matches aren't meant to make you believe they are adapted to the WWE style and ready to be a star....yet. But they will as the show goes on. It's not that hard of a concept to understand. 

However, if you didn't think that was an "impressive" debut, then you need your head checked. They made him look good while still playing up his "inexperience" in a "big league" wrestling setting, and showed that he could stand toe-to-toe and push the limits with the World Champion, all in the span of 5 minutes.

I just hope that with all this anti-kayfabe stuff, that when the inevitable Bryan/Punk match happens, they acknowledge that they've wrestled each other before and have history.


----------



## Slam_It

Derek said:


> It is taped before Smackdown, but is it any worse than him appearing on Raw and quickly getting speared and then has a competitive match with a guy in his first match on the WWE roster?


I felt like they didn't give the crowd enough time to boo him on NXT. They may not boo as loudly on SD! now. Guess we'll have to see.


----------



## Coke Wave

Omega_VIK said:


> I do? Nah, man. I don't get why you're commenting on the man's shorts? Are you just poking fun or do you think it's weird for him to wear shorts?


Honestly his shorts really don't bother me, but they just looked weird on him at first, to me at least. I don't see nothing wrong with them no more. I was just trying to have a little fun though


----------



## t4dodge

Theproof said:


> He took a bump? Wow!!!!! Is that how bad the WWE has gotten that a single bump makes a match good?


Since going PG...


----------



## Harbinger

Theproof said:


> He took a bump? Wow!!!!! Is that how bad the WWE has gotten that a single bump makes a match good?


It was a nice bump. But that's not the reason the match was good.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

DaveyRichards said:


> Whats wrong with his look? Look too much like a wrestler?


BINGO! And that's the problem. That doesn't work in WWE unless you're a Kurt Angle or Jack Swagger.


----------



## Mikey Damage

EvoLution™ said:


> Damn, that was some of Cole's better commentary work. And no, I'm not just trying to be "IWC" about it.
> 
> If they go with the younger guy (Matthews) as the face and the older guy (Cole) as the heel, then this is gonna be some consistently great commentary work.
> 
> Fantastic performance by Danielson, by the way. I'll bet he earned a ton of respect backstage with that bump he took.
> 
> And ladies and gentleman: Michael Tarver. That is all.


What did you like about Tarver?


----------



## SelfHighFive

LOL at Danielsons granny panties. There's no way he's gonna make it in the E. Nobody from NXT will make it.


----------



## Latigre

Theproof said:


> He took a bump? Wow!!!!! Is that how bad the WWE has gotten that a single bump makes a match good?


In a match that's only given give or six minutes... sure. What the fuck were you expecting dude? Jesus Christ. You're disappointed because you apparently expected some five star match, but they weren't given the time to do anything. Why are you so angry? Why do people like you feel the need to hate everything and talk down everything WWE does.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Coke Wave said:


> Honestly his shorts really don't bother me, but they just looked weird on him at first, to me at least. I don't see nothing wrong with them no more. I was just trying to have a little fun though


Oh, well, my bad for ragging you so hard about it then.


----------



## Coke Wave

JoseBxNYC said:


> BINGO! And that's the problem. That doesn't work in WWE unless you're a Kurt Angle or Jack Swagger.


And look where Jack Swagger is now, kind of sad really.


----------



## Desecrated

People judging them fully, after one show, is quite hilarious.


----------



## Serpent01

Derek said:


> It is taped before Smackdown, but is it any worse than him appearing on Raw and quickly getting speared and then has a competitive match with a guy in his first match on the WWE roster?


really? I read the SD spoilers saying superstars came before SD. did they do both shows?


----------



## Bert0923

JoseBxNYC said:


> BINGO! And that's the problem. That doesn't work in WWE unless you're a Kurt Angle or Jack Swagger.


Not exactly working for Swagger at the moment


----------



## bme

will94 said:


> Clearly you missed the very first 3 words of my post, where I said "SOME OF YOU" Pay attention next time chief.



*Everybody whines and complains that WWE pushes guys who have "the look" or are big and muscular. Then somebody with true talent and ability comes along without the big, tall, muscular frame, and people are complaining about him not having "the look." 

Just proves that the IWC really wants to complain just to complain.*

In your post you foolishy act like the IWC is one person


----------



## ROH AmericanDragon

The significance to the danielson match is that they put him in the ring with the world heavy weight champion and didn't just job him out. There were times where it looked like maybe he'd get the win, of course it makes more sense for him to lose but the fact that he looked like he belonged in there was without a doubt a great debut. Minor botches aside (from both workers) it told a very good story and look forward to seeing danielson carry the show.


----------



## bjnelson19705

A Random Person said:


> Cole is a heel?
> 
> Does that mean that the IWC is going to like him now?


if he keeps his bland commentating on raw and keep at this in nxt then probably guess so.


----------



## Omega_VIK

SelfHighFive said:


> LOL at Danielsons granny panties. There's no way he's gonna make it in the E. Nobody from NXT will make it.


Damn, how fucking comments going to get about this? Dude, you don't know if he's going to make it or not.


----------



## Theproof

JoseBxNYC said:


> BINGO! And that's the problem. That doesn't work in WWE unless you're a Kurt Angle or Jack Swagger.


This. I mean, you have to think realistically. WWE is not full of IWC marks who don't care about appearance and only care about good wrestling. If I didn't already know who he was I would have guessed he was some local jobber or something. I have no doubts that he will get some new attire so I think he'll be cool as long as he doesn't stay plain.


----------



## Evo

Mikey Damage said:


> What did you like about Tarver?


Well, keep in mind that this is a guy I've seen grow up in FCW, so for me this is just more of the same on a much bigger stage.

I thought his introductory vignette was fantastic, and we're going to see that translate to Tarver's abilities on the mic, as well as his character. I also thought that for the few things he was allowed to do in the ring, he was impressive (certainly more so than Heath Slater), and we're only going to see more of that as well. 

The thing I really like about Tarver is that even though he brags about his striking ability, he doesn't rely on it. As you'll soon discover, the man can also wrestle very well, and I think we're going to continue to see proof of that.

Danielson may be the breakout star of this show, but Tarver will easily be right behind him. I can't stress that enough.


----------



## FITZ

Why is there such a long discussion on Danielson's shorts? He's pretty much wrestled in that attire for years. Now if there are any complaints about his image it would have to be with his haircut, which I think was designed to make him look like a nerd. 

I thought the main event was a nice 5 or 6 minute match. I knew Dragon had no chance at winning but I still got excited when he reversed the Walls of Jericho.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Latigre said:


> In a match that's only given give or six minutes... sure. What the fuck were you expecting dude? Jesus Christ. You're disappointed because you apparently expected some five star match, but they weren't given the time to do anything. Why are you so angry? Why do people like you feel the need to hate everything and talk down everything WWE does.


No point in arguing with trolls. If the match WAS a five star epic, there'd still be complaints. Its people like that that deserve every bit of the Cole bashing :no:

It was the first show and it was good. Pretty much all you could have asked for. Otunga and Bryan are easily the standout guys right now though


----------



## Theproof

Latigre said:


> In a match that's only given give or six minutes... sure. What the fuck were you expecting dude? Jesus Christ. You're disappointed because you apparently expected some five star match, but they weren't given the time to do anything. Why are you so angry? Why do people like you feel the need to hate everything and talk down everything WWE does.


I was expecting to be impressed for the big debut and all I got was lackluster crap. I have a mind, I don't except everything the WWE throws at me like some of you do. That's why the product is so messed up today.


----------



## Theproof

TaylorFitz said:


> Why is there such a long discussion on Danielson's shorts? He's pretty much wrestled in that attire for years. Now if there are any complaints about his image it would have to be with his haircut, which I think was designed to make him look like a nerd.
> 
> I thought the main event was a nice 5 or 6 minute match. I knew Dragon had no chance at winning but I still got excited when he reversed the Walls of Jericho.


Why? Because he's in the big time now.


----------



## Coke Wave

TJTheGr81 said:


> No point in arguing with trolls. If the match WAS a five star epic, there'd still be complaints. Its people like that that deserve every bit of the Cole bashing :no:
> 
> It was the first show and it was good. Pretty much all you could have asked for. Otunga and Bryan are easily the standout guys right now though


I thought Tarver was pretty impressive as well. These three seem to be the three I am looking for at the moment. Next week we'll see if things change when Gabriel gets his turn.


----------



## manstis1804

For those going on about Danielson's attire, I have a feeling it will change. He'll get a logo of some sort (dragon perhaps...?) and maybe wear long tights or something. I think WWE really likes the guy and will do what they can to help him become more "exciting". Theme music is a big part of this as well. It's almost as if he is a WWE project, they want to see if they can make a guy with all the wrestling ability in the world into a "star" that fits their mold, and they're using NXT as a vehicle for it so we can witness his evolution.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

SelfHighFive said:


> LOL at Danielsons granny panties. There's no way he's gonna make it in the E. Nobody from NXT will make it.


Trust me. Vince is jacking off to David Otunga right now.


----------



## Natsuke

Sheeesh so Danielson has granny panties, so the hell what. He's in the WWE now, he's certain to get an updated attire.


----------



## Repaint

I was on the fence, but I think I'll keep an eye on NXT. As long as the in-ring product remains, I think it'll be okay. If it was all reality like pre-taped in a closed facility, I might not have. Miz and Bryan will obviously be the pairing that draws based on the vast amount of differences. I don't see Punk's pairing working out if Punk has stay in full S.E.S. mode for it.


----------



## breaksilence

Show was abit of a letdown considering all the hype it good. It was an okay show though.

David Otunga ftw.


----------



## Mikey Damage

EvoLution™ said:


> Well, keep in mind that this is a guy I've seen grow up in FCW, so for me this is just more of the same on a much bigger stage.
> 
> I thought his introductory vignette was fantastic, and we're going to see that translate to Tarver's abilities on the mic, as well as his character. I also thought that for the few things he was allowed to do in the ring, he was impressive (certainly more so than Heath Slater), and we're only going to see more of that as well.
> 
> The thing I really like about Tarver is that even though he brags about his striking ability, he doesn't rely on it. As you'll soon discover, the man can also wrestle very well, and I think we're going to continue to see proof of that.
> 
> Danielson may be the breakout star of this show, but Tarver will easily be right behind him. I can't stress that enough.


Alright. Just curious. 

I really do not like MMA gimmicks, but I can be won over. So, we'll see.


----------



## El Dandy

Bottom line is that the only future world champion out of those 8 is David Otunga.

I love Danielson and he will be a nice midcard/upper midcard talent, but Otunga is going to be a star.


----------



## breaksilence

Repaint said:


> I don't see Punk's pairing working out if Punk has stay in full S.E.S. mode for it.


Can't you see it? They're building him to join the SES. They're emphasizing on his party boy gimmick yet he's being made to appear like a complete noob. He'll get into serious mode, join the SES and start wrecking people. Duh.


----------



## triforceknight

good show, was very well presented. The way that the show was built around Danielson has got to make his internet fans happy. Honestly i have only knowledge of his reputation by name, but he made a good first impression. Lets not forget Cena made a great first impression and now look where he is. Sure he may not get to Cena level, but this show prove that WWE are listening to what the IWC wants

Suprise the people that normally post on the other board are complaining. I hope it gets at least a 1.6 or higher rating

My first impression of the other guys

Tarver- not bad seems to be a striker heavy guy, appear to be a quicker version of Big Zeke

Slater- hate the boy toy look, decent moveset so far

Otunga- he is a reality star, married? to an oscar winner, and went to harvard he's got some mainstream attention already lets hope it translates in the ring

Young- aka black Cena, he looks like a joke im sorry i cant stop laughing at him

Barrett- best on the mic tonite imo, his accent just does it for me


----------



## OML

Great show danielson really shined miz Jericho and cm pik awesome as usual and heel Cole this show is amazing


----------



## Theproof

el dandy said:


> Bottom line is that the only future world champion out of those 8 is David Otunga.
> 
> I love Danielson and he will be a nice midcard/upper midcard talent, but Otunga is going to be a star.


Otunga from "I love New York" :lmao

Could be though I missed his match


----------



## SelfHighFive

JoseBxNYC said:


> Trust me. Vince is jacking off to David Otunga right now.


I don't get why Vince loves the big guys so much. Sure a few bigger guys like Lesnar and Cena panned out but most end up failing and getting released after a year or 2. Heidenreich, Lashley, Snitsky, Sheamus, Nathan Jones and the list goes on and on. While guys like Punk and Miz are smaller but they are the ones that the fans cae about.


----------



## Latigre

Theproof said:


> I was expecting to be impressed for the big debut and all I got was lackluster crap. I have a mind, I don't except everything the WWE throws at me like some of you do. That's why the product is so messed up today.


Can I pick your brain? What are you upset about? The outcome? There was nothing wrong with the match other than it didn't have a whole lot of time. WWE gave us Jericho vs. Danielson and some of us are upset after the show goes off the air? 

That's fine. You don't have to accept it. I used to bitch about everything too.


----------



## king of scotland

Theproof said:


> I was expecting to be impressed for the big debut and all I got was lackluster crap. I have a mind, I don't except everything the WWE throws at me like some of you do. That's why the product is so messed up today.


But your opinion is extremely biased anyways since you are a giant TNA mark.


----------



## Natsuke

king of scotland said:


> But your opinion is extremely biased anyways since you are a giant TNA mark.


+1. Amen.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

I loled @ Darren Young getting his ass whooped. 'Twas awesome, TBH. David is okay. Big guy, but could go places. Loved Daniel Bryan's involvement, however, Michael Cole's remarks were dumb. I guess wrestling in Japan is also wrestling in High School gymnasiums. Oh well, can't fight it. Cole's definitely more heelish now. And the Main Event... For a six minute match, I loved it. NXT is definitely Daniel Bryan's show, with Otunga and Slater, as well as Barrett, not too far behind.


----------



## bme

I like Otunga & Tarver, and i like the story of Punk not even ok with being on the show.


----------



## Goldberg_Sir

Nice show to start off the season. Really looking forward to Tuesdays from now on. 

Danielson had a nice showing in the ring. He'll be a guy who will slowly get more and more support, but he's already more over than a lot of guys in WWE (cough, Morrison, cough).

It was hilarious seeing Punk and the SES look so out of place.


----------



## Theproof

Latigre said:


> Can I pick your brain? What are you upset about? The outcome? There was nothing wrong with the match other than it didn't have a whole lot of time. WWE gave us Jericho vs. Danielson and some of us are upset after the show goes off the air?
> 
> That's fine. You don't have to accept it. I used to bitch about everything too.


Sorry man. I've been spoiled watching TNA wrestling and it's been a while since I've seen a WWE match. What's impressive to you wouldn't be impressive to me. I'm not trying to piss you off this is just my honest opinion and why I think I wasn't impressed. I know Danielson and if they use him right he could be a star but I just wasn't impressed at all from what I saw.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

3VK said:


> SES, Danielson vs. Jericho, WWE trying new things.
> 
> This is WWE's gift to IWC, be merry mother fuckers.


When I saw this I only had one reaction. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLnWf1sQkjY

No matter what happens with the show I'm happy


----------



## bme

Young is the exact type of person that Punk bad mouths,
Their pairing may be just as good as Miz/Bryan


----------



## RatherDashing

Decent show. Nothing beyond the realm of mediocrity, but nothing overly bad or boring.

Daniel Bryan looked solid.
Michael Cole is Kirstie Alley's anal beads.
Everything else was pretty forgettable.


----------



## El Dandy

Theproof said:


> Otunga from "I love New York" :lmao
> 
> Could be though I missed his match


I know I know, but the guy cut the best pretape of the night. He has size, seems he can cut a promo and talk, his soon to be wife is an Oscar/Grammy winner (that has to count for something). This guy could be a gold mine (or he could be another guy that just uses WWE as a platform to move on to Hollywood).

Oh, you didn't miss much. He squashed Black Ryder.


----------



## Thumbinthebum

Danielson in long tights and mask, posted to show how different he could look given a repackage.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3


----------



## Evo

I loved WWE's new camera angles tonight, btw. They're definitely putting an emphasis on "innovative."


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i hope wade barrett can wrestle because he has the look, size, and mic skills.


----------



## V1 Dante

Theproof said:


> Sorry man. I've been spoiled watching TNA wrestling and it's been a while since I've seen a WWE match. What's impressive to you wouldn't be impressive to me. I'm not trying to piss you off this is just my honest opinion and why I think I wasn't impressed. I know Danielson and if they use him right he could be a star but I just wasn't impressed at all from what I saw.


Those 3 minute main event matches between Foley and Nash have really spoiled you havent they?

Anyways I havent seen the full show yet so can anyone tell me if they will have a championship belt here?


----------



## Dub

One word to describe NXT: Fun.

Seriously this just feels so refreshing, and its a smart way to expose these wrestlers.


----------



## will94

V1 Dante said:


> Anyways I havent een the full show yet so can anyone tell me if they will have a championship belt here?


No. There is no championship belt for NXT.


----------



## Theproof

V1 Dante said:


> Those 3 minute main event matches between Foley and Nash have really spoiled you havent they?
> 
> Anyways I havent een the full show yet so can anyone tell me if they will have a championship belt here?


Funny you picked the worst match out of many good ones to try an prove your point.


----------



## Raven Ryder

EvoLution™ said:


> I loved WWE's new camera angles tonight, btw. They're definitely putting an emphasis on "innovative."


No, It puts the emphasis on "annoying". I know what they are trying to do since I know that field of camera work but they are doing it all wrong.

It looks soo poor and you can hardly see both men moving around without one person getting cut off from your TV screen. It's pretty obvious they need to start watching some ROH on HDNet for pointers on how to get that type of camera angle worked out.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

V1 Dante said:


> Those 3 minute main event matches between Foley and Nash have really spoiled you havent they?
> 
> Anyways I havent een the full show yet so can anyone tell me if they will have a championship belt here?


From the looks of it no. I think it would be pointless to have one if the rookies eventually graduate to brands. What would happen to the belt once someone made it?


----------



## Dub

Theproof said:


> Funny you picked the worst match out of many good ones to try an prove your point.


Just like you guys try to pick out the worst segment or match of WWE and try to generalize it? Try harder next time cause you ain't making anyone feel guilty.


----------



## Green

Ok, so I enjoyed the fuck out of that show. I'm a mark for developmental guys anyway, but Jericho/Danielson and just the unique, innovating feel of everything has me completely sold. And I was watching on a shitty stream.

Tuning in next week.


----------



## WillTheBloody

Daniel Bryan got to open the show, more than held his own against one of the WWE's better talkers, got another interview segment, a match with the World Heavyweight champion, had him in a possibly finishing seated heel hook, was mentioned more than any other person on commentary, put over on said commentary as a guy most wrestlers in the WWE respect, and was the last rookie seen on the show.

But other than that, it doesn't seem like management's very high on him. Totally buried. No future. Dumb trunks. I think I saw a cavity. Unpaid parkings tickets, probably. He under-cooks his meatloaf. Doesn't have "it". Two first names. He's no Gregory Helms, that's for sure. :no:

And I only needed one episode to completely make up my mind about him. Takes some of you chumps days, even weeks. Patience is for pussies.

---------------------

Overall, I was very entertained, especially by the copious amounts of awkward moments. I'm really sick of Matt Striker. He's become a caricature of himself, and his bizarre badgering of the rookies came off as forced and pathetic. It added nothing to the show other than making _him_ look like he didn't know what he was doing. Michael Tarver looked pretty good. Otunga had a very good taped segment, but we'll see how he does live. Shame that Darren Young botched Otunga's finisher, which I guess was supposed to be a Farooq-esqe spinebuster. Heath Slater...doesn't do it for me. Hate the gimmick and the constant twitching, but he looked solid in the ring. And, of course, the Daniel Bryan stuff came off really good. Some stumbles here and there on the mic, but I'll chalk that up to nerves. The beating at the end looked absolutely legit. I'll be watching this every week for sure. 

And LOL at Jericho botching a fucking dragon leg screw. Dunno how that happened, he's been taking those for damn near twenty years.


----------



## Green

edit: double post


----------



## Theproof

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Just like you guys try to pick out the worst segment or match of WWE and try to generalize it? Try harder next time cause you ain't making anyone feel guilty.


I don't have to pick out 1 when almost every part of the show is crap.

Anyways, this show was a step in the right direction I just wasn't that impressed with Danielson. It's an opinion but unsurprisingly I get attacked by a bunch of WWE marks just because I don't agree with everyone else. While the show was decent, I don't have much faith that Vince will keep it fresh and exciting. I've learned from the past about his ways and I ain't getting excited just yet.


----------



## Torture_Rack84

ChrisisAwesome said:


> From the looks of it no. I think it would be pointless to have one if the rookies eventually graduate to brands. What would happen to the belt once someone made it?




They could make one

and on the side plates have blank spaces for engraving the winners name on it

I dunno, just to add a an extra lil something

they won't and shouldn't, but it could be done


----------



## Green

Theproof said:


> I don't have to pick out 1 when almost every part of the show is crap.
> 
> Anyways, this show was a step in the right direction I just wasn't that impressed with Danielson. It's an opinion but unsurprisingly I get attacked a bunch of WWE marks just because I don't agree with everyone else. While the show was decent, I don't have much faith that Vince will keep it fresh and exciting. I've learned from the past about his ways and I ain't getting excited just yet.


Better than total nonstop old people tbh.


----------



## Latigre

Raven Ryder said:


> No, It puts the emphasis on "annoying". I know what they are trying to do since I know that field of camera work but they are doing it all wrong.
> 
> It looks soo poor and you can hardly see both men moving around without one person getting cut off from your TV screen. It's pretty obvious they need to start watching some ROH on HDNet for pointers on how to get that type of camera angle worked out.


I liked the new angles at the beginning... but then they started cutting peoples heads off. No good.

Nice to see them trying something new out though, surely this was just a test run.


----------



## bme

> I'm really sick of Matt Striker. He's become a caricature of himself, and his bizarre badgering of the rookies came off as forced and pathetic. It added nothing to the show other than making him look like he didn't know what he was doing.


I think it works because like Cole said their Rookies being mentors by Pros,
it does'nt matter what they've done since now they're in the big leagues.

A cocky, arrogant new wrestler is'nt looked at positively until they prove they have the skills to match their attitude. (etc. like JBL's attitude towards MVP)


----------



## Dub

Theproof said:


> I don't have to pick out 1 when almost every part of the show is crap.


Do you even watch the other shows? I get tired of people thinking Raw is only WWE. Granted is their flagship show, but there is more than RAW and is lazy criticism when you say everything about WWE is crap. But ofcourse you never gonna like anything they do since you have been know to be bias towards them, so why even watch it? Better yet why do you go out of your way to post in a WWE section?


----------



## Green

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/photos/13610194/danielbryaninjury/

Holy fuck guys.


----------



## RatherDashing

WWE Universe said:


> Michael Cole has requested his @WWEUniverse profile be removed from our site, not wanting to associate with "online fans" any longer.


lolz.


----------



## bme

green25814 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/photos/13610194/danielbryaninjury/
> 
> Holy fuck guys.


DAMN....I hope he is'nt that hurt
the bump with the table looked nasty


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

Torture_Rack84 said:


> They could make one
> 
> and on the side plates have blank spaces for engraving the winners name on it
> 
> I dunno, just to add a an extra lil something
> 
> they won't and shouldn't, but it could be done


It could be but I think it would do more harm than good. As the show is now they get to interact with the pros and unless its a squash match like Otungo's, it really makes the show something different.


----------



## sterling

Theproof said:


> Sorry man. *I've been spoiled watching TNA wrestling* and it's been a while since I've seen a WWE match. What's impressive to you wouldn't be impressive to me. I'm not trying to piss you off this is just my honest opinion and why I think I wasn't impressed. I know Danielson and if they use him right he could be a star but I just wasn't impressed at all from what I saw.


What? TNA throws garbage out on Impact every week, and their last two pay-per-views have been mostly garbage.


----------



## Theproof

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Do you even watch the other shows? I get tired of people thinking Raw is only WWE. Granted is their flagship show, but there is more than RAW and is lazy criticism when you say everything about WWE is crap. But ofcourse you never gonna like anything they do since you have been know to be bias towards them, so why even watch it? Better yet why do you go out of your way to post in a WWE section?


I decided to watch this show to check it out and give my honest opinion. It's funny that you call me out when I constantly see you in the TNA section leaving your negative comments in there. And don't say you don't do it because I know a bunch of guys in there that have one of your comments as his sig and I will post it here and show everybody just how much of a hypocrite you are.


----------



## Dub

Theproof said:


> I decided to watch this show to check it out and give my honest opinion. It's funny that you call me out when I constantly see you in the TNA section leaving your negative comments in there. And don't say you don't do it because I know a bunch of guys in there that have one of your comments as his sig and I will post it here and show everybody just how much of a hypocrite you are.


Post it then. OoooooHHH thats really gonna show me.


----------



## Desecrated

Lets keep this the fuck away from a TNA/WWE rant. TNA have their bad moments, as does WWE. The one in-particular person ranting in this thread though, apparently dislikes the WWE style, yet decides to flame about the WWE style. God knows what he is thinking.


The bruise from that bump Bryan took is sick. Will be pretty amazing to see how he fares in 3-4 months time, if the WWE keep putting their stock on him.


----------



## ChrisisAwesome

green25814 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/photos/13610194/danielbryaninjury/
> 
> Holy fuck guys.


..... He might kill himself before he even gets in the ring with Miz.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Danielsons bump "injury" isn't a big injury lol. Danielson is just used to crashing in to the rails at Ring of Honor. Do you think he expected a full on collision with an announce table? No shit he was going to get hurt. Great show none the less. Love Danielson, love NXT.


----------



## El Dandy

I'm marking for this Michael Cole heal turn. 

He's shitting on all of us and I love it. Fucking tremendous.


----------



## thorstone

Danielson took a major bump-- that was insane.

I don't know what they are thinking with the white guy in black face.

Most of these young guys are more interesting to me than the Carlitos, Sheltons, Truths, etc that have stagnated in the mid card.


----------



## JoseBxNYC

I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho was stiff on Danielson on purpose. These kids think they're just gonna get in like that they're wrong.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Also, for those dissing Danielsons trunks, he's had him his entire career, your dissing it now why? He made it as The Best in the World, American Dragon with those damn trunks and he'll make it in the WWE. If he doesn't.. well then it's a damn shame and hopefully TNA will utilize Danielson correctly.


----------



## Dub

Canadian said:


> *Also, for those dissing Danielsons trunks, he's had him his entire career, your dissing it now why?* He made it as The Best in the World, American Dragon with those damn trunks and he'll make it in the WWE. If he doesn't.. well then it's a damn shame and hopefully TNA will utilize Danielson correctly.


I don't get it either, it was the same when Jericho switch to trunks. It will grow on them.


----------



## wellitsthebigshow

Daniel Bryan wasn't as bad on the mic as advertised.

I'd like to hear Wade Barrett do some color commentary.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga

wellitsthebigshow said:


> Daniel Bryan wasn't as bad on the mic as advertised.
> 
> I'd like to hear Wade Barrett do some color commentary.


WWE has greatly exaggerated his "lack of personality" as sort of a stab to the IWC, as expected.  They made a big deal out of it the entire show. Not that I mind, but after awhile, it did become somewhat annoying (not because it was directed towards Daniel Bryan, but because of the repetition).


----------



## bme

wellitsthebigshow said:


> Daniel Bryan wasn't as bad on the mic as advertised.
> 
> I'd like to hear Wade Barrett do some color commentary.


Barrett does commentary for FCW (don't know if he'll continue since he's on NXT)


----------



## TN Punk

I enjoyed this show a whole lot. I was laughing a lot. CM Punk, I love him. lol


----------



## Tenacious.C

wellitsthebigshow said:


> I'd like to hear Wade Barrett do some color commentary.


He doesn't do a bad job the occasions he's done it in FCW.


----------



## Evo

The look on Punk's face as soon as they showed him in that backstage segment was fucking hilarious.


----------



## thorstone

Daniels does need to loose the indy trunks. If nothing else, put him in MMA trunks.


----------



## Sephiroth

What do you guys think of this idea?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/492820-idea-nxt-forum.html


----------



## New School Fire

Punk's minor actions he did on tonight's show was hilarious. 

When they were coming to the ring and the rookie was all upbeat coming down the ramp, Punk put himself between Serena and Young. I just started laughing.


----------



## jasonviyavong

Just watching this because of Daniel and the rest of the time was one of the worst stuff ever


----------



## TN Punk

I think some people here are missing the point of this show. It's rookies getting shown the ropes by the Pro's. I am pretty sure they are getting told to mess up and other things to make it seem like rookie mistakes to make the show look more credible. Also I think the fact that most of these guys are young guys probably do make mistakes anyway adds to the realism and potential of the show.


----------



## Joeyontherun22

i like this show. A very interesting use of the color yellow by the WWE. I like the white ropes too..


----------



## Goldberg_Sir

JoseBxNYC said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho was stiff on Danielson on purpose. These kids think they're just gonna get in like that they're wrong.


Agreed, it looked like Jericho was giving Bryan some legitimate tough love. He threw a punch when they were in the corner of the ring that looked very painful, and that modified walls of jericho at the end was no joke either.

Also, did anyone notice that when Bryan flew out of the ring, Jericho could have just caught him and they would've landed on the ground? Instead, Jericho moved out of the way and pushed him into the announce table almost on purpose.


----------



## gary year

The show was good tbh. Bryan needs to slap the heel outta Cole one day though.

Punk was gold as usual and the main event was some of the best stuff I've seen on WWE TV in awhile.


----------



## Sephiroth

I can't wait for...NXT week

lolpun


----------



## CBR

Anybody who doesn't think that this show is going to focus around Miz and Danielson and lead to a feud is out of their minds.

Also anybody who doesn't think that Miz and Danielson were paired together to help the other on their weakness is crazy as well.


----------



## CM Dealer

Watching NXT live, but I was actually really surprised by David Otunga. I wasn't expecting much from him, but his promo was very good. That match was crap, but oh well. The Miz/Bryan was a great segment, and so far, I think I will be watching NXT next week.


----------



## Calvinball

That made for a fun hour. I found it far more enjoyable than the last few episodes of ECW that I watched. I'm not sure I'll watch it every week (some of the guys are really green, and I'm not a fan of a few of the pros), but I'm going to make sure to watch the next couple shows at least. I hope they give a clearer idea of how someone wins the show soon. I wouldn't mind them changing the theme song too. It's quite bad.

While I'm usually not a fan of guys losing their first match, particularly if it appears they're going to do something with them, I don't have much of a problem with Daniel Bryan losing tonight. It was against Jericho and he had a good showing so I don't think him losing hurt him any. What they did was better than having him win a short, poor match against one of the completely green guys on the show. Presenting him as someone with zero personality going forward may end up hurting him though so I hope they tone back some on that. The show did a great job in making me want to see the eventual Miz/Bryan match, which I don't see happening until the last show of this season at the earliest (at least that's what I'd do). I wouldn't mind seeing a longer version of the main event on Raw or Smackdown sometime after this season is over.

The opening segment with Miz/Bryan was fine, and Bryan came off decently. Currently, Miz/Bryan and SES/Young seem like they'll be the two most entertaining pairings, though the latter is purely due to Punk who was quite awesome tonight.

The opening match wasn't much. The squash match was bad, even for a squash match. That spine buster was sloppy. They couldn't redo a 30 second squash on a pre-taped show? Was David Otunga wearing break away jeans?


----------



## RDClip

Too bad we have to wait so long to see this in Canada. From what i heard, they are really pushing Danielson. Thats quite awesome, I really like the pure technician type guys.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

This show tonight was all about Daniel Bryan. The guy really shined and amazed me in the ring with Jericho and the whole storyline within the show that he has going on with The Miz is already now one of the best things about the wwe at the moment. Yeah I know the show is meant to be a reality show or off out of the way of raw and smackdown as the minor leagues but to see The Miz take such offense to Bryan and go as far to beat him down at the end which it seemed like it was building up to makes this a interesting storyline to say the least. There's defenately going to have to be some Miz/Bryan match on the show or afterwards at some point. To me I feel like this show is worth watching every week now unlike ECW in it's dying days over the last several months. It's kind of sad for guys like Pyro that the less of Christian we saw the better. Now I know when he goes to raw he'll do better because it gets him off of ECW but the more of guys like the Miz and CM Punk on the show made it a lot more appealing. Jericho wrestling on it was great to see. I hope Bryan isn't hurt too bad from that bump he took. This show really hooked me tonight.


----------



## CBR

Going back and watching it again, I liked it that much, and Heath Slater actually reminds me a little of The Brian Kendrick with the way he acts in the ring.


----------



## jasonviyavong

The name Daniel Bryan is already catching on to me so thats good and yeah tonight for some reason he reminded me so much of Benoit (a little more charisma compared to Benoits stiff looking attitude)


----------



## Crimson™

What an outstanding premiere of NXT. I loved all of the Bryan segments. He was MUCH better on the mic than I thought he would be on his first night in the WWE. I love the Tap or Snap catchphrase. Perfect for him and I think it can really catch on. I marked that he wore his American Dragon robe and I really hope they give him that nickname. He was over pretty nicely too... If the WWE plays their cards right (and so far they are), I honestly think they can turn Bryan into a pretty big draw. And damn, what a bump he took. The way he rebounded from that and how he reacted was money.

I've been a fan of Michael Tarver before Bryan signed with the WWE so I marked there too. I love his gimmick, his size and his all-around talent. He needs to improve in the ring a bit. If he didn't debut the same night as Daniel Fucking Bryan, I would have marked much harder.

And holy shit, Otunga is a beast. This guy has an absolute future. If he develops some better in-ring skills, he could be the real deal.

Overall, I loved NXT. I can't wait to see what the future holds for this program.


----------



## mblonde09

JoseBxNYC said:


> Danielson and Miz seem the be the popular pairing heading into this show. *Don't forget that the* current World Champion and *best mic worker in WWE is training Wade Barrett.*


Punk is not training Barrett.


----------



## RDClip

just downloaded and watched it. It was pretty damn good. I especially liked Punk's reaction to his rookie. He had a look on his face like "who is this jackass and why do i have to be here?" lol

Jericho/Danielson was a really good match for the time they were given. Seems like they were doing the match stiff in a more Japanese style than WWE is used to.

Seems like they are serious about pushing Danielson. Letting him open the show, get most of the TV time, and facing the World Champ in his first match on TV.


----------



## mankind2112

Well the show is pretty much what I expected it would be - garbage. But I did atleast hold out hope and watched the first episode. This will be my last post in this section for as I'm not going to watch a show that picked up right where WWECW left off. Sorry but if this is what's next in WWE TNA has got it made on Mondays.

These statements are just my opinion, no need to get all mad - so have fun with this show, I'll have to pass. Oh yeah, Bryan Danielson looks like a midget on TV, just something I noticed at first glance, he's alot smaller than eveyone else.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

3VK said:


> Yeah he messed up the first word and then settled right in after that.
> 
> I've never seen anyone get the comfortable talking in front of a WWE crowd. Normally takes new guys months.


Yeah that was pretty good. The last new guy I saw acclimate that quickly was Ted Dibiasi.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

they are overplaying Danielson's "lack of charisma" he obviously has some. Good so far though


----------



## Quasi Juice

JoseBxNYC said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Jericho was stiff on Danielson on purpose. These kids think they're just gonna get in like that they're wrong.


The man has been paying his "dues" for over 10 years, why would Jericho need to be stiff. Hell, I'm pretty sure Jericho has seen Danielson wrestle and respects the guy. 

It was a great match. People are forgetting that Jericho is the damn World Champion, he HAD to win.


----------



## Gin

Gotta say, I really really liked the show. I like the mix of matches, interviews and segments. Hell, even Cole was entertaining as a heel trashing the IWC.

I really think Danielson did really well and you can tell that WWE wants to push him. He got a lot of mic time and his first match was against the World Heavyweight Champion? If any Danielson fan really thinks, WWE will waste him, then even god can't help you. 

Though he was the spotlight, I'm really impressed with David Otunga. Yes, the match was short and all, but that was to advance the SES/Young-storyline (who else thinks, we'll see a bald Young in the not too distant future?). Otunga has the looks, he can talk pretty well and he can have good one minute-matches (  ). This guy could be going far.

Michael Tarver was also really cool. His gimmick would fit a bit better to Big Show, but I'm alright with Carlito mentoring him. Let's see what the guy can do.

Heath Slater is fun. Like a red-haired rabbit on dope.  Still, very entertaining and he reminded me a bit of Christian in his early years.

Don't really know about the other guys. I'm looking forward to Skip Sheffield next week. Let's hope, he is as good as his looks are.


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

Way better than WWECW ever was.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Otanga looks crappy in ring. His movement is so... wrong. And the finisher looked weak


----------



## Gin

Punk_4_Life said:


> Otanga looks crappy in ring. His movement is so... wrong. And the finisher looked weak


It's his first match on the big stage. Give him time. The gimmick and the mic skills are there, let him develop his in-ring skills.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

yeah, I was just saying.

But Jericho vs Danielson, dream matchup right there


----------



## Moonlight_drive

I have mixed feeling about the show. If it's all about the rookies, why would they have two of them deafed by two pro's and not heave them fight other rookies?? Danielson was pretty good in the ring, but he needs to change his gear. It may worked in the indies, but on television he looked just goofy. I think the only two stars they are making here are Danielson and Otanga (the big guy with R-Truth).


----------



## Punk_4_Life

LIONTAMER! Oh fuck good suprise there, I didn't really think Bryan was going to win so it was acceptable


----------



## Moonlight_drive

I have mixed feeling about the show. If it's all about the rookies, why would they have two of them def. by two pro's and not heave them fight other rookies?? Danielson was pretty good in the ring, but he needs to change his gear. It may worked in the indies, but on television he looked just goofy. I think the only two stars they are making here are Danielson and Otanga (the big guy with R-Truth).


----------



## Gin

Why? First time in years, he isn't annoying, but highly entertaining.


----------



## Saint Dick

I dug the rookie's intro vids more than anything else.


----------



## instantclassic27

Daniel Bryan & Michael Tarver impressed me the most, everyone else was just meh. I do see David Otunga having a bright future though, he is the right size and has an interesting background to boot. Other than Miz & Bryan I think that Punk & Young will be the most entertaining pair, they were hilarious together


----------



## Saint Dick

I liked what I saw from Heath Slater.


----------



## S-Mac

Loved Punks promo while Darren young was coming to the ring will see if young will accept straight edge, also the intros for the rookies were good.


----------



## Jim131

OMG THEY BURIED DANIELSON!!!

..no just kidding. 

I really enjoyed the show, it was something fresh and new and the whole pros and rookies concept instantly gives us a reason to like or dislike certain characters. Already there seems to be a few storylines building up and we've not even seen all of the guys yet!

The show was pretty much a wet dream for the majority of the IWC. Danielson vs Jericho, Heel Cole commentating, some acknowledgement that there are alternative wrestling companies to the WWE and, of course, the Liontamer Walls of Jericho. I had only heard about Danielson before, never seen him, and am very impressed with his work. 

I just hope this is the direction the show continues in. Lets be honest, the majority of people who would watch WWE's third brand regularly are the more hardcore fans rather than casuals. It makes perfect sense to appeal to them.


----------



## Art Vandaley

Awesome show, and this thread proves that the IWC will love any heel, even if its Michael fucking Cole.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Also forgot to say that Wade was good on the mic, and looks very big. Speaking of big, Serena looked very hot.


----------



## KingKicks

Really enjoyed the show. Probably more than I've enjoyed ECW in months.

Bryan/Jericho was perfect for Bryan's first match, enjoyed every bit of it.

Otunga also surprised me alot. I really enjoyed his backstage interview, and I reckon the guy could have a good future.


----------



## scottishman

Was a pretty good show. Hate the cheesy music though. Danielson did good on the mic and did excellent in the ring for the amount of time given. Also quite impressed with wade barrett good to have another chracter from the Brittish isles.


----------



## Nercay

Did Cole call Heath Slater Michael Slater when he rolled Carlito up for the pin at the start of the match?


----------



## reDREDD

I just loved everything i saw. The focus on Daniel Bryan and his tension with the Miz. The great main event. Punk shitting on his rookie. Heath slater looked pretty damn good. I am VERY intrigued by the douchebag Otunga. Wade has a very interesting accent and pretty damn good mic skills, and pairing with Y2J is a great idea, especially with him kissing Jericho's ass

And the best part? We saw some PERSONALITY! Something that the WWE have been trying to find for i dont know how long. Each one of the young guys is developing some character.

I cannot wait till next week.


----------



## NJ88

I thought the show was great. The beginning promo with Daniel Bryan and Miz was well done and he doesn't have no personality as a lot have said, this Mentor/rookie combo is going to be great.

Also noticed that Heath Slater reminded me a little of one of E & C, I like him too. The pairing of him and Christian looks to be great. The Punk/Darren Young stuff was absolutely hilarious, Punks expressions had me in stiches and it's amazing how much like Cena Young looks...I liked Otunga too, he has a great look.

The Bryan/Jericho match was great for the time it got too. I like the style of the show, with mixing rookies, and promo, then backstage interview and highlight packages, it works for me.


----------



## king of scotland

mankind2112 said:


> Well the show is pretty much what I expected it would be - garbage. But I did atleast hold out hope and watched the first episode. This will be my last post in this section for as I'm not going to watch a show that picked up right where WWECW left off. Sorry but if this is what's next in WWE TNA has got it made on Mondays.
> 
> These statements are just my opinion, no need to get all mad - so have fun with this show, I'll have to pass. Oh yeah, Bryan Danielson looks like a midget on TV, just something I noticed at first glance, he's alot smaller than eveyone else.


Not much of a loss of you not posting TNA Mark. The NXT premiere was much better than anything Impact puts out. I can't wait for the "WWE presents: The best of TNA 3 disc set"


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Daniel Bryan is TINY! He's getting the most focus though, which is good for Bryan's fans. He's probably gonna take that US championship off Miz when he gets to RAW. I didn't like how they had Jericho's student interviewed during the match, as nobody was listening. Everyone was watching the match.

Maybe it's just me, but Bryan completely undersold his suicide dive. He even got up before Jericho.

Great show though, will probably continue watching.


----------



## S-Mac

yeah i thought the same about the dive he could have sold it alot more than he did, Otunga was good in his video package come across as very confident and cocky will be interesting to see him in the coming weeks


----------



## ShellyB

did anybody notice that david otunga was "punk" from i love new york 2 haha


----------



## TheAce

> yeah i thought the same about the dive he could have sold it alot more than he did


I'm guessing it was a time thing. They squeezed a lot into that 6-7 mins, they pretty much had to get up and back into the ring fast.


----------



## Saint Dick

Optikk said:


> Maybe it's just me, but Bryan completely undersold his suicide dive. He even got up before Jericho.


The fact that he got up before Jericho made me think that Jericho was supposed to take the brunt of the dive but it inadvertently came off as if he countered it.


----------



## Epididymis

If only Braden Walker was on this show..


----------



## wholedamnshow

I enjoyed all the rookies with the exception of Darren Young because he was squashed and wasn't given the chance to impress. Even Barrett who didn't wrestle a match was good on the mic and could have a great future as Jericho's enforcer.

First show was a success and even if only one or two stars are made, that will make WWE a lot of money.


----------



## Andy362

Really good show, I definitely like this idea a lot more than ECW and it gives a chance for some new stars to be created. I'll definitely carry on watching.


----------



## Hesky

Nercay said:


> Did Cole call Heath Slater Michael Slater when he rolled Carlito up for the pin at the start of the match?


He called him Christian Slater I believe! Made me chuckle.

The thing with selling, is that for some reason when someone is genuinely hurt, it's harder to sell. He wanted to save his blushes, but of course, there was no need, as it was in a wrestling match!


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

redeadening said:


> I just loved everything i saw. The focus on Daniel Bryan and his tension with the Miz. The great main event. Punk shitting on his rookie. Heath slater looked pretty damn good. I am VERY intrigued by the douchebag Otunga. Wade has a very interesting accent and pretty damn good mic skills, and pairing with Y2J is a great idea, especially with him kissing Jericho's ass
> 
> And the best part? We saw some PERSONALITY! Something that the WWE have been trying to find for i dont know how long. Each one of the young guys is developing some character.
> 
> I cannot wait till next week.


Quoted for sharing my enthusiasm for this awesome show!


----------



## will94

Anybody else notice that Savannah announced Danielson from his usual Aberdeen, WA when she introduced him, but his graphic said he's from Las Vegas?


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I'd like to know how a winner will be produced.

Maybe their will be an 8 man tournament in the last few weeks of this season and the winner becomes the latest Raw or SD roster member.


----------



## Sheik

Wow. That show blew my mind away. It's like a huge breath of fresh air from pro wrestling. Vince almost throwing kayfabe out the window makes this show pure gold. I can definitely see myself watching this show for years to come. This is EXACTLY what wrestling needed. Vince innovating once again.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

Well I hope the ratings reflect the positive comments.


----------



## seabs

*I was marking the fuck out for Danielson's promo. Great to see them build the show around him. Danielson/Jericho was a real nice appetiser. Jericho's selling during Danielson's heel hook was brilliant. Made me really think that could be it. 

Punk was golden.

Is Jennifer Hudson really Otunga's girlfriend? I really like him. Kinda messed his finisher up a little but he seems to be set for instant fame in WWE.

Heath Slater I dont really like from FCW and Carlito seems so out of place as a mentor. Not as bad as R-Truth being one though.

Best moment of the night was Danielson saying he wanted Regal to be his mentor. 

Cole literally had me bashing my tv screen during the main event with how he slagged Danielson off. If it was his character then he deserves an oscar but if not it sums just about everything about Cole up.*


----------



## Rawlin

i still picture Otunga as Punk from I Love New York. i had no idea he had dreams of becoming a wrestler.

CM Punk honestly gets better every single time I see him. He was absolutely hilarious on NXT last night.


----------



## Morrison Follower

I enjoyed every minute of this show. Great debut for this concept and alot of the new comers shined. I'm really high on Christian/Miller. Miller's spent most of his time in FCW as a heel, so it was interesting seeing him a face and he played the part well especially with Christian at his side. Not to mention as some already mentioned, he reminded me a bit of Captain Charisma himself in his earlier days. I see good things for "The One Man Band". Same goes for Tarver, he's get a good gimmick going and his promo was good. 

I'm not surprised Otunga won. The guy's got a good size going for him and I can see him standing out more in the week's to come. 

Next week I can see Gabriel/Hardy vs. Skip/Regal. Gabriel should get a good rub from Hardy in terms of crowd response, although already he can be exciting to watch. So I hope he has a good debut match.

The ME was great too. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Very good first show and something different that I really liked. It will be interesting to see how the show will proceed and how a winner will be chosen. Daniel having the show around him was great and saying he would prefer Regal was hilarious. Maybe a longer main event would have been better but oh well it was still good.


----------



## will94

Nercay said:


> Did Cole call Heath Slater Michael Slater when he rolled Carlito up for the pin at the start of the match?


No he didn't. He called him Slater. Josh Matthews was saying "Michael Tarver" as Cole started saying "Slater rolls him up."


----------



## SOSheamus

wholedamnshow said:


> I enjoyed all the rookies with the exception of Darren Young because he was squashed and wasn't given the chance to impress. Even Barrett who didn't wrestle a match was good on the mic and could have a great future as Jericho's enforcer.
> 
> First show was a success and even if only one or two stars are made, that will make WWE a lot of money.


Young was only squashed becuase they're obviously building up the idea that Punk wont mentor him, and thats the reason why he's losing.

Perhaps it will end up with Young becoming apart of SES...Or perhaps they are gonna try and get him over by going up against Punk for not mentoring. The guy has charisma to get over, so id like to see him square off against punk and use Punk and his ability to get heat to get Young over with the crowd.

If WWE didnt have plans to try and get all the guys over on NXT then they wouldnt have put Young on the show. Dont think he will be the resident NXT jobber.


----------



## SHIRLEY

I haven't said this about a WWE show for years but I thought that was absolutely fantastic. It left me wanting more. This is what I've been crying out for, for years.

It seems so simple when its done well; a completely different camera set up, a host/MC, ringside interviews during matches, emphasising the genuine athleticism and physicality of the matches with close-ups (like the one on Dragon's kidney area), the fact that having a host of 'name stars' isn't necessary to be entertaining if the platform is set right, promos that are actually based in reality, acknowledging the world outside of WWE, a Danielson-Jericho dream match!...I could go on.

So much good shit in there, I can't believe they finally got it. They answered a lot of the questions that have been raised about their product for the past decade.

Hulk Hogan may well be considering suicide again if this continues. They've done what TNA keeps pretending to do...CHANGE.

Hopefully they keep up the momentum.


----------



## SOSheamus

wholedamnshow said:


> I enjoyed all the rookies with the exception of Darren Young because he was squashed and wasn't given the chance to impress. Even Barrett who didn't wrestle a match was good on the mic and could have a great future as Jericho's enforcer.
> 
> First show was a success and even if only one or two stars are made, that will make WWE a lot of money.


Young was only squashed becuase they're obviously building up the idea that Punk wont mentor him, and thats the reason why he's losing.

Perhaps it will end up with Young becoming apart of SES...Or perhaps they are gonna try and get him over by going up against Punk for not mentoring. The guy has charisma to get over, so id like to see him square off against punk and use Punk and his ability to get heat to get Young over with the crowd.

If WWE didnt have plans to try and get all the guys over on NXT then they wouldnt have put Young on the show. Dont think he will be the resident NXT jobber.

Sorry for the double post...Was takign ages to load and didnt realise it had posted.


----------



## CC91

I really enjoyed the show, Im hoping we see more from David Otonga and want to see Young in a competitive match. Also looking forward to Miz/Bryan interaction


----------



## CC91

I really enjoyed the show, Im hoping we see more from David Otonga and want to see Young in a competitive match. Also looking forward to Miz/Bryan interaction


----------



## RPC

I'm hoping Dragon keeps that leg lock as his finisher rather than Cattle Mutilation. It seems more legit.


----------



## king of scotland

from Bryan's twitter



> Resting and allowing my ribs to heal... There's a reason it's called a "suicide dive." Yikes!


----------



## kiss the stick

Great debut, daniel and david where the highlights for me, the rookie with the boxing gimmick wasnt too bad eithe


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Carlito's rookie is kind of syupid if you ask me...


----------



## Hairy Beard

Interesting show. I was better than ECW has been in the past few years. What are they going to do with this show once one of the rookies becomes a WWE superstar or whatever? Anyway Bryan had the best stuff of course. None of the other rookies were interesting in my opinion. Wade Barrett was kinda ok with his thick accent. It was something different.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Daniel Bryan was excellent tonight, as was his match with Jericho. What a suicide dive!


Ortunga was impressive as well.


I have to give Michael Cole credit, he is playing an excellent character as the anti-IWC guy who will trash the Internet community throughout the season.


----------



## cactus_jack22

Great show, I loved seeing new wrestling talent in the ring. I rarely watched ECW anyways, NXT is wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy better and I plan on continue to watch it each week


----------



## Evo

RPC said:


> I'm hoping Dragon keeps that leg lock as his finisher rather than Cattle Mutilation. It seems more legit.


No way man. Cattle Mutilation is a sick finisher.


----------



## Crimson™

EvoLution™ said:


> No way man. Cattle Mutilation is a sick finisher.


I love Cattle Mutilation and I hope he uses it on occasion. But the Heel Hook looks painful as hell and can be pulled out of nowhere, whereas the CM takes time to set up. I think a guy like Daniel Bryan shouldn't have just one finisher though...


----------



## ValiantSaint

The first episode of NXT (I feel) was a huge success. It breathed new life into WWE's tired and lifeless programming and introduced some fresh talent into the mix. Also, Bryan's ribbing of The Miz was comedy gold. 

@ Crimson: Loving your sig, fella. Top work


----------



## Vocifer

Danielson is for sure gonna use cattle mutilation, it's an awesome move. He's just not gonna use it unless his opponent is gonna tap from it to build it up.


----------



## Big Dog

Dunno why my thread was locked, guessing its because they would rather have it in this thread so here it is.

NXT is just airing over here in the UK and I got my first look at Daniel Bryan and boy is he short, after all the hype he's been getting I thought he'd be a lot taller.

Kudos for him wanting William Regal

Also I love miz's entrance music especially when its combined with big shows


----------



## Saint Dick

BB Dog said:


> Dunno why my thread was locked, guessing its because they would rather have it in this thread so here it is.


Yeah that's the reason.


----------



## Big Dog

Ownage™ said:


> Yeah that's the reason.


Ok np


----------



## chnwh

Just watching this now. How long is it meant to last?


----------



## JeremyCB23

jesus i have not marked for someone this hard since the rock
daniel bryan amazing
also i can't find it but did he ever fight aj styles or kurt angle?


----------



## scottishman

Yeah he has faced AJ styles a few times before in ROH.
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xanwyq_aj-styles-vs-bryan-danielson-dissen_sport


----------



## dan the marino

I just was now watching it on youtube, and I have to say, at first I didn't think this idea was going to work, but I was proven wrong. The show was great, and the I've really caught onto the idea of the 'rookie/pro' pairing, as long as they don't interfer with the storylines on the other shows. I've also been really impressed with all the rookies so far.

Only thing though, Regal and his guy weren't even on the show were they? They should have at least introduced them, imo. And what happens to the other "ECW" guys, like Ryder, Shelton, and Goldust? I'm assuming they'll still stick around on NXT?

And wow, just getting to the Jericho/Bryan match, and Cole sounds like he's getting pissed. They took a shot at the dirt sheets too.


----------



## Sephiroth

scottishman said:


> Yeah he has faced AJ styles a few times before in ROH.
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xanwyq_aj-styles-vs-bryan-danielson-dissen_sport


That is a great match, but they have a much better match in ROH 2003 that is definitely worth tracking down.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

Jim Ross comments on NXT:




> "I really enjoyed the innovation, feeling of newness, and potential of NXT. Anxious to follow it weekly. Love the combo of reality TV and wrestling. I'm very interested to see NXT evolve and loved the commentary.
> 
> WWE NXT started off with a strong push for Daniel Bryan and the Miz, and it’s in consideration to put a match between the Rookie and the Pro on Wrestlemania 26, possibly with the US Title at stake. Nothing has been finalized as of yet for the Miz, who could also be involved with a Unified Tag Team Title Match.
> 
> The NXT “Season” is expected to last 16 weeks, or about 4 months.
> 
> credit: Wrestling Observer


----------



## thegreatone15

dan_marino said:


> I just was now watching it on youtube, and I have to say, at first I didn't think this idea was going to work, but I was proven wrong. The show was great, and the I've really caught onto the idea of the 'rookie/pro' pairing, as long as they don't interfer with the storylines on the other shows. I've also been really impressed with all the rookies so far.
> 
> Only thing though, Regal and his guy weren't even on the show were they? They should have at least introduced them, imo. And what happens to the other "ECW" guys, like Ryder, Shelton, and Goldust? I'm assuming they'll still stick around on NXT?
> 
> And wow, just getting to the Jericho/Bryan match, and Cole sounds like he's getting pissed. They took a shot at the dirt sheets too.


They announced toward the end of the show that Matt Hardy and William Regal's rookies will make their debut next week. And no Ryder, Shelton and Goldust won't be on NXT. I believe Ryder has already been moved to RAW and Shelton has been moved to SD. I'm not sure about Goldust yet i'm assuming he's going to RAW since that's where Yoshi Tatsu is now. This show is only going to be based around the NXT rookies and the pros mentoring them.


----------



## Echlius

Actually enjoyed it, something about it wsa more hooking than current WWE shows, actually enjoyed Cole too.

Something about Darren Young when i look at him annoys me but i cant work out what


----------



## Jack Jerrycho

Watched the NXT Show yesterday and I enjoyed it. It was fresh, some unusual camera settings, new talent. I liked David Otunga and Michael Tarver and I loved Bryan Danielson . I’m exited to watch Wade Barrett on the next NXT Episode.

Does anyone now how long NXT will run? Is it like Season? Oh and is it true that William Regal is replacing MVP? That would be awesome


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Hopefully Justin Gabriel will wrestle next week.


----------



## Morrison Follower

JoseBxNYC said:


> Hopefully Justin Gabriel will wrestle next week.


He will! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhZklUcKLQI


----------



## world_of_sport

I enjoyed that - I'm pleased that the 'reality' angle was obviously kayfabe and 100% scripted. Two points:

1) I'd never seen Danielson wrestle before, and I was pleased to see him shine in a good quality bout against Jericho. Given his short stature, he'd probably be more at home in TNA's X Division, but at least WWE acknowledged his indie achievements and made him the star of the first show. There were nice nods to his internet fanbase; I reckon he'll make it in the WWE.

2) Wade Barrett. I'm always glad to see a fellow Brit on the WWE (though why are we usually presented as heels?). However, his mic skills had me wincing, largely because his accent sounded so forced. He's from Lancashire, so I doubt he talks like that - however, by the end of the show I wasn't sure precisely what English regional accent he was imitating. Still, I look forward to his in-ring debut.

I enjoyed this first episode. It wasn't as embarrassing as I feared, and there was a good helping of actual wrestling. This should be worth watching on a weekly basis.


----------



## wych

Ricebowl9999 said:


> Bryan got buried on his debut, nice job WWE.


 And a new level of stupidity is reached.


nearly making the world champion tap out in your first ever WWE match is not "being buried".


----------



## Jon Staley

Quite ridiculous how small Bryan looked when standing next to The Miz. There's a reason he was on the Indy's for so long.


----------



## Tenacious.C

Jon Power said:


> Quite ridiculous how small Bryan looked when standing next to The Miz. There's a reason he was on the Indy's for so long.


Haha, yeah it's not like the wwe has ever tried to sign him before he actually did. 

They've been after him for years, he just didn't want to commit to a contract/waited for the right contract/ waited for the right time in his life.

He went to FCW to keep sharp in the ring, it was his decision.

He said on a few occassions, that in a year he'd make as much as an average low-midcarder makes, just by doing indy dates and japan.

The whole thing has been on his terms so far, pretty much anyway.


I agree he looks small in comparison to alot of guys though. I just hope it won't hold him back too much.


----------



## Chris22

OMG, how small is that Bryans guy?! Just watching now (UK) and he looked really weird standing in the line, he looked like he didn't belong even with his robe/jacket thing. None have really made me want to watch them but i will pick one after i've seen them all in a match and support one.


----------



## Sephiroth

He's the same height as Jericho. Quit complaining.


----------

